# *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette *** - [BEENDET]



## neo3 (31. Juli 2014)

*Aktueller Hinweis:*


Da die Liste abgearbeitet ist (Alle, die in der letzten Zeit aktiv waren, haben ein Invite erhalten oder keinen Bedarf mehr!), ist die Invite-Kette für das OnePlus One *beendet*. 


Vielen Dank an alle Helfer!

Wir können jetzt hier

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...762-oneplus-one-diskussionen.html#post6823086

weiter diskutieren!

Ich werde die Liste hier also ab sofort (26.09.2014) nicht mehr weiter aktualisieren. Invites können direkt im neuen Thread oder im Marktplatz ausgetauscht werden! 


Beste Grüße,
neo3

______________________________________________

Hi PCGHXler,

vor einiger Zeit bin ich auf das OnePlus One aufmerksam geworden. Wer es nicht kennt: Home - OnePlus.net 

Es gibt das Gerät in 2 Varianten:

16 GB Speicher --> 269,00€
64 GB Speicher --> 299,00€

Versandkosten belaufen sich mittlerweile auf ca. 5€, wenn ich richtig informiert bin. 

Da es ja ziemlich schwierig ist, an Einladungen zu kommen, möchte ich hier ein System einführen, wie ich es auch in anderen Foren gesehen habe. Da ich aber am liebsten hier unterwegs bin, und einen solchen Thread noch nicht gesehen habe (korrigiert mich, wenn ich noch zu verschlafen bin ), will ich das System mal vorstellen:

*Wichtig: Bitte alles bis zum Ende genau durchlesen!*

*Ausgangslage:*


Das OnePlus One gibt es nur mit einer Einladung (Invite) zu kaufen. Ohne eine solche kann man es nicht (beim offiziellen Shop) bestellen.
Jeder Käufer des OnePlus One bekommt nach ca. 2 Wochen drei Einladungen zugeschickt, die er an Freunde / Bekannte / nette Forenmitglieder verschenken kann.

*Idee:*


Da es mehrere Leute gibt, die auf ein OPO warten, bietet es sich an, eine Art Schneeballsystem einzuführen. Es wird eine Liste erstellt, in der dem Eintragungsdatum nach die Leute nacheinander jeweils eine Einladung bekommen. Hat einer aus dieser Liste sein OPO und seine drei Invites erhalten, gibt er mindestens eines davon an die nächste Person aus der Liste weiter.
Eine solche Liste muss natürlich gepflegt werden. Dafür würde ich mich anbieten, bräuchte aber je nach Beteiligung auch noch einen Gehilfen 


*"Spenden" eines Invites an die Liste*
Wer uns helfen möchte, und ein Invite übrig hat, schickt dieses bitte per *persönlicher Nachricht* (PN) an mich: *neo3*.


Gleiches gilt dann für diejenigen aus der Liste, die ihr OPO erhalten haben und ein Invite weitergeben!

Herzlichen Dank an alle, die hier helfen und zusammenstehen  

*HINWEIS*:

Die "*share*"-Invites, die Käufer bekommen, können diese *24 Stunden lang weitergeben*. Danach *verfallen *sie unwiderruflich. 

Wenn also jemand seine share-Invites bekommt: bitte *SOFORT* Bescheid geben!


---------------

*Regeln* *Bitte GENAU durchlesen!*


Jeder User bekommt nur einen Invite. 
Jeder User, der einen Invite bereitstellt, wird namentlich erwähnt. Ebenso wird bekanntgegeben, an wen dessen Invite(s) gingen!
*Es werden nur User in die Liste aufgenommen, die zum Zeitpunkt des Antrags zur auf Aufnahme in die Liste mindestens zwei vier Wochen im Forum angemeldet sind und mindestens 25 Postings verfasst haben! (Stand 10.08.2014)*. Alle anderen kommen in eine separate Liste. Mehr Infos dazu siehe unten!
Alle Invites werden per Persönlicher Nachricht ausgetauscht. Öffentliches Posten der Codes ist verboten.
Die Invites werden an mich geschickt und *NICHT *an die User in der Liste. (Es kann z.B. sein, dass mehrere Invites reinkommen, bevor die Liste aktualisiert wurde und somit ein User mehrere Invs bekommt...)
Wenn gewünscht, können wir eine Art Kontrollsystem einführen, in dem jeder User, der mir einen/mehrere Code(s) schickt, einen Screenshot seiner Nachricht an mich (Natürlich mit unkenntlich gemachtem Code) in einem Thread posten kann. Somit ist klar, wie viele Invites ich bekommen habe und dass ich sie wirklich weiterleite!
Jeder User, der aus dieser Liste hier einen Invite bekommt, muss mindestens einen der Invites, die er nach dem Kauf bekommt ("share-invites") wieder an die Liste weitergeben.
Es wird eine Überprüfung der Aktivitäten geben. Also regelmäßig im Forum vorbeischauen.
Da die Invites teilweise zeitlich begrenzt sind, wird bei knappen Zeitfenstern der Code in kurzen Zeitabständen nacheinander an mehrere Leute aus der Liste verschickt --> Hier können wir uns noch eine Aufteilung überlegen!
Wird einem User ein über längere Zeit gültiger Invite zugeschickt, muss dieser innerhalb von 12 Stunden (Diskussion?) bestätigt werden, damit der Code nicht verfällt. Passiert dies nicht, bekommt der nächste in der Liste den Code (Wird aber natürlich auch darüber informiert, dass einer vor ihm den Code schon hat, er also schnell sein muss.)
Wer längere Zeit abwesend ist, gibt mir Bescheid. Für diesen Zeitraum wird er in der Liste übersprungen und bei Rückmeldung wieder an seiner ursprünglichen Position weitergeführt!)
Wer gerade nicht über ausreichende finanzielle Ressourcen in Form von €uro verfügt, gibt bitte kurz Bescheid. Er verliert seinen Platz dann nicht, wird aber übersprungen, bis Geld da ist! 
---------------

*Voraussetzungen zum Kauf eines OnePlus One*

Du benötigst einen Account auf Home - OnePlus.net --> Rechtzeitig drum kümmern!
Du benötigst ein PayPal-Konto, mit dem mindestens einmal eine Zahlung gemacht wurde! Nur das Verifizieren nach der Anmeldung reicht *NICHT!* --> Rechtzeitig drum kümmern! (Eventuell einfach irgendwas für einen kleinen Betrag bei ebay kaufen?!) --> s. Anmerkung unten: Anscheinend doch nicht zwangsläufig notwendig!

Anmerkung von MisterLaggy zum Thema PayPal:


MisterLaggy schrieb:


> Man benötigt übrigens nicht zwingend einen PayPal Account, die sogenannte PayPal-Gastzahlung reicht auch aus. Das ist im Prinzip ein Sepa Lastschrifteinzug. Hat bei mir problemlos funktioniert.




So viel zu dem grundlegenden Prinzip. Wenn da bei euch Interesse besteht, sagt Bescheid. Wenn ein paar Leute zusammenkommen, können wir Regeln aufstellen. Was mich bei anderen Foren gestört hat, ist, dass es für mich nicht nachvollziehbar ist, ob die Reihenfolge nun wirklich chronologisch ist, oder ob die Zuständigen einfach irgendwen dazwischen gepackt haben, weil sie ihn kennen o.ä. Daher möchte ich durch Einstellen von Screenshots o.ä. die Liste transparent gestalten.

Gibt es Interesse an einem solchen System / Ideen dazu / andere Vorschläge, wie möglichst viele an ein Gerät kommen? --> Anscheinend findet die  Idee Anklang 


Außerdem werde ich ggf. Aktionen wie Gewinnspiele o.ä. - sofern ich sie mitbekomme ^^ - hier bekanntgeben! (Hinweise erwünscht )


mfg,
christian

PS: Da ich noch kein OPO habe, stehe ich natürlich oben in der Liste. Ich verspreche aber, dass ich mich auch nach Erhalt längerfristig um diesen Thread hier kümmern werde und selbstverständlich alle Invites hier weitergeben werde! Es geht mir nicht darum, einen Invite abzustauben und euch dann euch selbst zu überlassen. 
Da ich hier im Forum aber schon recht lange unterwegs bin und schon viele nette Erfahrungen mit den Leuten hier gemacht habe, würde ich mich freuen, auch anderen etwas Gutes tun zu können.



*WICHTIG:*
Wer in die Liste eingetragen werden möchte, schreibt bitte in den Post folgendes rein:

Ich möchte in die Liste aufgenommen werden!

In Schriftgröße 7 und in rot. Alles andere werde ich *ignorieren*, da es sonst unübersichtlich wird! 

Bitte schreibt dazu, ob ihr die 16er oder 64er Version haben möchtet, oder ob es euch egal ist!

Auch wäre es nett, wenn ihr dann *diesen Satz wieder normalgroß macht und schwarz einfärbt, wenn ich euch aufgenommen* habe. Das macht es nochmal übersichtlicher  
Ich denke, das bisschen Eigeninitiative kann ich euch zumuten 





*Aktuelle Liste:*




*#*
 | akt. Position  | 
*Nickname*
  | 
*Speichergröße (GB)*
 |  
*Datum Anmeldung*
  | 
*Datum Invite erhalten...*
  | 
*...von*
 |  
*Datum Invite vergeben*
1
 | - | 
neo3
  |  64 | 31.07.2014 - 07:35  |  
erhalten 07.08.2014 - 12:55, bestellt, Status: 
  | 
hendrosch
 | - 
(2)
 | -  | 
PommesmannXXL
  | 16 oder 64 | 31.07.2014 - 09:04  |  
vorerst ausgesetzt, es geht mit #3 weiter!
  | - | - 
3
 | - | 
-H1N1-
  |  16 oder 64 | 31.07.2014 - 10:23  |  
erhalten am 27.08.2014
  | Preisi  | - 
4
 | - |  
DonRottweiler
  |  64 | 31.07.2014 - 14:07  |  
19.09.2014
  | MisterLaggy | - 
5
 | - |  
rolex
  |  64 | 31.07.2014 - 22:29  |  
extern erhalten
  | - | - 
6
 | - |  
MepMepWroam
  |  16 oder 64 | 31.07.2014 - 23:11  |  
19.09.2014
  | MisterLaggy | - 
7
 | - | 
DrDave
  | 16 oder 64 | 02.08.2014 - 14:11  |  -  | 
extern gekauft
 | - 
8
 | - |   
baensch
  | 64 | 02.08.2014 - 17:50  |  
19.09.2014
  | MisterLaggy | - 
9
 | - | 
Ferengie
  |  64 | 03.08.2014 - 01:03  |  
15.08.2014
  | extern erhalten | - 
10
| - | 
xActionx
  |  16 oder 64 | 03.08.2014 - 12:25  |  - | 
extern gekauft
 | - 
11
 | - | 
Siegrief 
  | 64 | 03.08.2014 - 16:59  |  
08.08.2014 15:30
  | von OnePlus direkt | - 
12
 | - |   
3elze3u3
  |  64 | 04.08.2014 - 15:17  |  
22.09.2014
  | neo3 | - 
13
 | - |   
XCM_MCX
  |  64 | 09.08.2014 - 20:46  |  
extern erhalten
  | - | - 
14
 | - |   
uka
  |  64 | 13.08.2014 - 15:44  |  
extern erhalten
  | - | - 
15
 | - |   
Kalmar
  |  64 | 13.08.2014 - 16:28  |  
erhalten 17.09.2014
  | deeeennis | - 
16
 | - | 
BeNoX
  |  64 | 19.08.2014 - 20:23 |  
extern erhalten
  | - | - 
17
 | - |   
Preisi
  |  64 | 21.08.2014 - 22:58 |  
extern (OP) erhalten
  | - | - 
18
 | - |   
gh0st76
  |  64 | 25.08.2014 - 07:27 |  
22.09.2014
  | neo3 | - 
19
 | - |   
Truble187
  |  64 | 27.08.2014 - 07:55 |  
22.09.2014
  | neo3 | - 
20
 | - |   
Br3vstar
  |  64 | 06.09.2014 - 19:56 |  
23.09.2014
  | Q-Pit | - 
21
 |  - |   
omgfck12
  |  64 | 07.09.2014 - 16:59 |  
extern erhalten
  | - | - 
22
 | - |   
Paradoxium
  |  16 oder 64 | 15.09.2014 - 17:09 |  
23.09.2014
  | Q-Pit | - 
23
 | - |   
BL4CK_92
  |  64 | 16.09.2014 - 20:27 |  
22.09.2014
  | Klarostorix | - 
24
 | - |   
m4soN
  |  ? | 22.09.2014 - 17:52 |  
extern erhalten
  | - | - 




Reserve, da nicht alle Voraussetzungen erfüllt wurden (Falls ein Invite verfallen würde):


*#*
 | akt. Position  | 
*Nickname*
  | 
*Speichergröße (GB)*
 |  
*Datum Anmeldung*
  | 
*Datum Invite erhalten...*
  | 
*...von*
 |  
*Datum Invite vergeben*

1 | 9 |   
snake16786
  |  ? | 04.08.2014 - 22:06  |  
wartend
  | - | - 
2 | 10 |   
Schafr1chter
  |  ? | 05.08.2014 - 22:14  |  
wartend
  | - | - 
3
 | - |   
yN4pst3r
  |  -  | 10.08.2014 - 14:22  |  
extern (OP) erhalten
  | - | - 
4 | 11 |   
beflat
  |  ? | 19.08.2014 - 15:20  |  
wartend
  | - | - 
5 | 12 |   
Phil-H
  |  64 | 21.08.2014 - 01:25  |  
wartend
  | - | - 
6 | 13* |   
Fear-None
  | 16 | 23.08.2014 - 10:27  |  
wartend
  | - | - 
7 | 14 |   
der_Herbert
  | 16 | 06.09.2014 - 19:12  |  
wartend
  | - | - 





*Anmerkung*: In diese Liste kommen ab jetzt alle Mitglieder, die noch keine zwei Wochen hier angemeldet sind und weniger als 25 Beiträge haben. 
Es werden zunächst alle auf der ersten Liste abgearbeitet, danach kommt diese Liste dran. 

Erfüllt jemand nach einem bestimmten Zeitraum die Aufnahmebedingungen, so muss er sich *selbstständig erneut* für die reguläre Liste bewerben. Es zählt dann das *Datum der erneuten Bewerbung*!

Noch einmal als Hinweis an alle, die in der Liste stehen: Wenn ihr ein Invite von extern erhaltet, wäre es trotzdem sehr nett, wenn ihr zumindest eines der Invites, die ihr bekommt, auch hier spenden würdet 
Außerdem bitte Bescheid geben, wenn ihr kein Interesse mehr habt - aus welchen Gründen auch immer!!


----------



## Wolf77 (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Die Idee ist an sich sehr gut, nur möchte ich anmerken, dass man nach erhalt des invites nur 24 stunden zeit hat die annahme zu bestätigen, und danach nochmal 24 stunden um das Handy zu kaufen.  

  Was noch wichtig ist: man kann es NUR per Paypal bezahlen!   

 Wenn ich meine invs erhalte, kann ich 2 hier weitergeben


----------



## neo3 (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Sehr cool. So schnell und dann auch noch eine so nette Antwort 

Du hast recht - ich werde den Startpost mal etwas erweitern, da ja doch ein paar Dinge zu beachten sind


----------



## PommesmannXXL (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Hätte auch Interesse an einem Invite, würde dann auch alle 3 hier weitergeben. 
Kann sich aber auch kurzfristig ändern wegen Geld


----------



## -H1N1- (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Ich will auch unbedingt ein OPO!

Gute Idee von Dir .


----------



## neo3 (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Hehe, ist ja nicht meine Idee... nur geklaut  
Aber trotzdem danke! 

Dann fange ich jetzt mal ne Liste an. (Kann mir jemand sagen, wie das mit Tabellen funktioniert?! Bekomme es gerade nicht hin ^^)

Achso - das mit dem Geld ist auch ne wichtige Sache. WErde die Kosten gleich mal ergänzen und wenn jemand weiß, dass er das Geld nicht hat, bitte auch Bescheid geben, das ist nur fair den anderen gegenüber!


----------



## PommesmannXXL (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Na klar, nur ist das mit dem Geld schwierig vorher zu sagen weil man ja nicht weiß wann genau man einen Invite bekommt. 

Jetzt brauchen wir nur noch mindestens einen der einen Invite über hat


----------



## Soldat0815 (31. Juli 2014)

Tipp damit invites nicht verloren gehen. 
Für jeden invite den du hast schreibst du die nächsten 3 Leute aus der tabelle an. Wer sich zuerst meldet bekommt ihn. Wenn du 2 bekommst werden 6 Angeschrieben usw. Es kann zwar sein das manche dann ein oder zwei mal über Sprüngen werden aber die  sind dann die nächsten male auch immer mit dabei. 
Denn wenn derjenige der den invite bekommt es erst nach paar stunden an dich weiter gibt und du dann auch paar stunden brauchst den weiter zu geben können 12 std auf einen warten schon 4 stunden zu viel sein denn jeder schläft auch irgendwann mal somit sind pro invite eh im schnitt nur 12 std zeit zum reagieren falla der jenige in der arbeit zugruff aufs forum hat.
Das sollte man vorher genau so bestimmen und ich denke jeder hier weiß wie schwer es ist invites zu bekommen darum sollte alles fetan werden das auch sicher keiner verloren geht nur weil der nächste in der liste mal an einem Tag keine zeit hat ins Forum zu schauen.


----------



## neo3 (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Hmja, das Problem besteht natürlich. Ich würde das dann eventuell nur nen bisschen zeitabhängig machen. Sprich - zum Beispiel! - : Wenn der Invite länger gültig ist, bekommt ihn nur der erste. Ab 12 Stunden auch der zweite, bei 6 der dritte und bei ganz knappen Geschichten einfach alle  

Aber wir können da auch gerne noch ein bisshcen drüber diskutieren... bislang ist die Aktion ja noch überschaubar


----------



## DonRottweiler (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Gute Idee,

ich hätte auch Interesse.


Beste Grüße


----------



## neo3 (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

So, Liste ist aktualisiert. Ich hoffe, dass auch Leute auf diesen Thread stoßen, die ihre OPOs schon haben


----------



## -H1N1- (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Das hoffe ich auch, sonst wird hier einfach fleißig jeden Tag gepusht .


----------



## rolex (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Ich möchte in die Liste aufgenommen werden!


----------



## neo3 (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

bist drin @ rolex!


----------



## MepMepWroam (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Ich möchte in die Liste aufgenommen werden!


----------



## MisterLaggy (1. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Ich bin bereit die "Kettenreaktion" auszulösen, habe schließlich den Invite hier im Forum bekommen 
Allerdings dürfte es noch ein wenig dauern, da ich mein OPO erst am Sonntag bestellt habe. Wahrscheinlich kann ich 1-2 Invites weitergeben.


----------



## neo3 (1. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

wow, nice  
das ist ja mal eine nette Nachricht zu Tagesbeginn  

Melde dich dann einfach bei mir per PN!

Dankeschön schon mal für deine Bereitschaft, uns zu unterstützen!!!

*edit*
Ach und natürlich herzlichen Glückwunsch und viel Spaß mit dem OPO!!! 

*edit2*


MepMepWroam schrieb:


> Ich möchte in die Liste aufgenommen werden!


Bist drin!


----------



## MepMepWroam (1. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Dankeschön. Hab mir schon überlegt das OPO in der Bucht zu kaufen, da gabs die 64GB Version mit "nur" 90€ Aufpreis. Kommt allerdings noch Zoll drauf gehts schon in den Bereich 450+, und das war dann doch einfach zu viel für mein Geschmack. Super Sache hier.

Ein Kollege hat auch vor einer Woche sein OPO bekommen, allerdings hatte er nur einen Invite über und der war schon vergeben =(


----------



## neo3 (1. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Wenn man das Gerät irgendwo kauft, dann bitte nur innerhalb der EU von jemandem, der es aus dem originalen Shop hat. China-Importe, die nicht von OP direkt kommen, haben meist max. 1 Jahr Garantie, andere LTE - Frequenzen (evtl. nur softwareseitig, das weiß ich nicht genau) und man muss es dann nach China einschicken, wenn was ist. Außerdem ist bei denen standardmäßig nocht Cyanogenmod sondern Color OS drauf und Cyanogen meist händisch drüber geflasht... 

Daher sind für mich die einzige sinnvollen Alternativen: a) irgendwie an ein Invite kommen und dann direkt bestellen oder b) bei einer vertrauenswürdigen Person aus der EU kaufen, die das OPO direkt ausm OP-Shop hat.

BTW: OP hat hier in DE (Karlsruhe) ein Lager mit angeschlossenem Service-Center.


----------



## DonRottweiler (1. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****



MisterLaggy schrieb:


> Ich bin bereit die "Kettenreaktion" auszulösen,....



Echt cool. Bin gespannt wie sich das hier entwickelt.


----------



## crys_ (1. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Ich habe mir bei efox-shop.com ein Oneplus One bestellt. Hat alles problemlos und ohne Invite funktioniert 

Einziger Haken ist, das man die chinesische Version des One bekommt, also einen falschen Ladestecker bekommt und auf dem Hardcover auf der Rückseite keine Cyanogenmod-Logo ist. Hardware ist identisch.

Hab meines gestern bekommen und bin echt Happy. Mein Nexus 5 ist dagegen sehr alt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo3 (1. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Na ja, der Ladestecker wird wohl wirklich das allerkleinste Problem sein.

Mich würde es eher stören, dass ich nur 1 Jahr Garnatie habe. Selbst wenn ich es dann nach einem Jahr verkaufe, ist eine Restgarantie noch immer nen großer Vorteil... 

*hier stand quatsch * Allerdings ist der Preis wirklich gut, das muss man sagen.

Wie lange hat der Versand denn gedauert und wie teuer ist er?


----------



## crys_ (1. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Also ich habe ca. 3 Wochen gewartet, das hing aber damit zusammen, dass ich erst noch mit denen diskutiert habe wegen Zoll und ich drei mal nicht zuhause war als dhl gekommen ist. Wenn alles glatt läuft kann man das Gerät nach einer Woche haben. 

Ich habe für die 16GB Version 280 Euro plus 12 Euro Versand und 34 Euro Zoll bezahlt.

Das der Ladestecker egal ist weiß ich auch  Das war aber der einzige Nachteil den ich gefunden habe


----------



## neo3 (2. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Hm ok, also bei der 64er - Version käme man dann auf ca. 360€?! 

Das ist mir persönlich zu viel, wenn ich für 305€ eines mit 2 Jahren Garantie direkt vom Hersteller beziehen kann - auch wenn ich zugeben muss, dass es mir echt schwer fällt, bei solchen Technik-Spielereien geduldig zu sein


----------



## DrDave (2. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Aus aktuellem Anlass würde ich auch gerne in die Liste. 
Mein treues Nexus 4 hat den heutigen Sturz auf die Steinplatte nicht gut vertragen...


----------



## neo3 (2. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****


Das hat das N4 meiner sister auch kürzlich erst erlebt... tut mir echt leid. 
Ich hoffe, dass wir hier schnell etwas in Gang bekommen, damit du auch schnell an dein OPO kommst! 

Dann schreibe ich dich mal in die Liste. Hast du alles durchgelesen bzw. bist informiert, wie das mitm OPO abläuft? 



PS - nicht persönlich an DrDave, sondern an alle kommenden Interessenten: 
Sollte es hier aufgrund längerer Diskussionen mal unübersichtlicher werden, kann es sein, dass ich Posts übersehe, bei denen der Wunsch der Aufnahme in die Liste nicht deutlich kenntlich gemacht wurde, mal übersehe. Daher die Bitte nach der großen roten Schrift  Ich bin da absolut nicht kleinkariert oder so, wenn ich es sehe, schreibe ich euch natürlich rein. Wenn ich es aber übersehe, nachher nicht meckern!


----------



## MisterLaggy (2. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Falls es jemand noch nicht weiss: One Plus hat an alle Käufer eine Mail geschickt, dass sich die Lieferung verspätet, weil sie zu viele Invites herausgegeben haben und erstmal mit der Produktion nicht nachkommen.


----------



## neo3 (2. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Die sollten mal weniger an OPPO und die ganzen China-Shops abgeben  

Mir passt das ganz gut! Solange ich kein Invite habe, kann ich mir denken, das das OPO sowieso nicht käme 

*edit*
Scheint wohl nciht so dramatisch zu sein:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Außerdem habe ich noch anderswo gelesen, dass im Lager in DE schon ne neue Lieferung eingetroffen ist.... mal sehen, wie es weitergeht


----------



## baensch (2. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Hallo zusammen,
Ich hoffe das es was bringt  habe mir mal die anderen Listen so angesehen die so im netzt zu finden sind und da startet man ca. bei warte Nummer 550 . 
Ich möchte in die Liste aufgenommen werden!


----------



## neo3 (2. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Trage dich gleich ein!
*edit* bist drin 

Ich hoffe auch darauf, dass die Wahrscheinlichkeit, ein (paar) Invite(s) gespendet zu bekommen mit der Anzahl der Leute, die hierauf aufmerksam werden, steigt 

Sprich: Ihr könnt alle aktiv helfen, indem ihr Werbung für diesen Thread macht!


----------



## Ferengie (3. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Ich möchte in die Liste aufgenommen werden! *DANKE*


----------



## xActionx (3. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Ich möchte in die Liste aufgenommen werden!


----------



## neo3 (3. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****



Ferengie schrieb:


> Ich möchte in die Liste aufgenommen werden!
> [/SIZE]


 


xActionx schrieb:


> Ich möchte in die Liste aufgenommen werden!
> [/SIZE]


 
Ihr seid drin... könnte die Posts ändern 

Geht ja schon ganz gut voran hier 

Jetzt fehlt nur noch mindestens ein Invite, um das Ganze ins Rollen zu bringen


----------



## Siegrief (3. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Hallo zusammen,
Ich möchte in die Liste aufgenommen werden!
ich bin zwar im 1+1 Forum #60023, aber ich hoff mal, dass ich hier schneller an eine Invite komme und wenn nicht, dann wenigstens die richtigen Leute unterstützen kann.


----------



## Soldat0815 (3. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Was muss man in dem forum machen um ein invite zu bekommen?


----------



## neo3 (3. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

@Siegrief: Schreibe dich gleich in die Liste!
Und wenn du beim OPO-Forum ein paar share-Invs bekommst, wäre es toll, wenn du uns hier unterstützt - werden ja doch recht schnell mehr Interessenten hier 

Und viel Glück, drücke dir - unabhängig von unserer kleinen Aktion hier - die Daumen!!!

@Soldat0815: Man kann da mit viel Glück eines von nem anderen Member bekommen, ansonsten werden nach der User-ID - sprich Anmeldereihenfolge - im Forum von OP nach und nach Invites vergeben. Wenn du dich da jetzt anmeldest, kann das aber noch Monate dauern, nach aktueller Lage.


----------



## Siegrief (3. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Ja, normalerweise sollte ich demnächst mit nem Invite von OP dran sein (momentan sind wir ja bei ~50k stehen geblieben). Wär mal interessant, welche Nummer die anderen OPO-Interessenten hier im Forum so haben...
Aber falls ich dann irgendwann doch das Glück habe, Invites zu verteilen, sind die natürlich hier vorgemerkt.
@neo3: Ich hoff, du hast nix dagegen, wenn ich dir die Signatur klaue


----------



## neo3 (3. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Sehr schön, das freut mich 

Natürlich kannst du die "klauen", ein bisschen Werbung kann nie schaden 
(Ok, mein sysProfile brauchste nicht unbedingt übernehmen, aber den Rest gerne )

btw: Willkommen hier im Forum bzw. Glückwunsch zu den ersten Postings


----------



## hendrosch (3. August 2014)

Hab auch am Sonntag bestellt und könnte nach aktuellem stand alle 3 Invites hier weiter geben, noch werden die aber wohl noch gar nicht oder sehr selten an die Käufer verteilt, aber deren Versand und Produktion wird ja auch schneller. 
(Meins ist aber auch noch nicht da, ich erwarte es aber für Dienstag)


----------



## Soldat0815 (3. August 2014)

Ok dann hats keinen sinn sich da an zu melden dachte das wird ausgelost oder so dann hätt ich mich dort einfach  angemeldet und alle invites hier vergeben wenn ich durch glück eins bekommen hätte.


----------



## neo3 (3. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

cool, vielen vielen Dank @hendrosch! 
Dann melde dich einfach bei mir, wenn es soweit ist  

Und viel Spaß mit deinem OPO!!! 

Hast du da eigentlich irgendwelches Zubehör zu bestellt?

Dass es ein bisschen dauern kann, ist ja auch verständlich! Es handelt sich halt um ein Startup (Auch wenn ich was von ner Tochtergesellschaft von OPPO gehört habe?! - Habe mich aber da nicht weiter informiert.) und lieber man bekommt ein sauber verarbeitetes Produkt, als halbfertigen Mist!!

Btw: Es haben wohl auch schon Leute Geräte bekommen, die erst produziert wurden, nachdem sie sie bestellt haben  

Aber hoffen wir mal das Beste!

@Soldat: Kannst da im Forum mal unter der Kategorie "Invites" vorbeischauen, ich hatte heute beinahe Glück bei einer Verlosung. Ich war leider 0,5 Sekunden zu spät dran, sonst hätte ich nen Invite gewonnen


----------



## Soldat0815 (3. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Ne sorry ist mir zu viel aufwand ich will ja gar keins.


----------



## neo3 (3. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Achso.... sorry, habe mich da verlesen ^^ 

Ja, wenn du keins möchtest, wäre der Aufwand wirklich total unnötig  
Trotzdem danke!


----------



## 3elze3u3 (4. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Hallo meine Lieben,

ich hoffe ich kann noch in die Liste aufgenommen werden und kann alsbald ein opo mein eigen nennen.

kann man die Liste einsehen?

wäre interessant nachzuvollziehen wann man an der Reihe ist. 

vielen dank schon einmal im voraus
Gruß Carmelo


----------



## DonRottweiler (4. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

den Startpost hast du gesehen?


----------



## neo3 (4. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****



DonRottweiler schrieb:


> den Startpost hast du gesehen?


 
Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Bitte den ersten Post mal von Anfang bis Ende genau durchlesen.

Dann wirst du auch sehen, dass ich dich momentan leider nicht in die Liste aufnehmen kann.

VG


----------



## 3elze3u3 (4. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

hmkay.

dann arbeite ich mich mal ein wenig in das Forum ein.


----------



## hendrosch (4. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Als Zubehör hab ich mir bis jetzt nur ne Glasscheibe fürs Display bestellt, wird ähnlich benutzt wie ne Folie (ist auch nur ~0,2mm dick) nur das es sich besser anfühlen soll.
(laut manchen Berichten wohlmöglich besser als das One selbst und weniger Fingerabdruckanfällig)
Das Originale Zubehör gibts ja noch nicht und eigentlich will ich das Feeling beibehalten (es soll ja gut sein  ) Deshalb kommt eventuell ein Bumper der den Rand und das Display schützt aus ALU drann. 
Da wart ich aber erst aufs Gerät, denn der braucht wen naus China eh ~1 Monat da kommst auf die paar Tage nicht an.
Ich rechne mit dem One auch erst übermorgen oder noch später, da ich normalerweis "drann wäre" und heute bei wohl noch niemandem aus DE was passiert ist gehe ich davon aus das Deutsche und das Eu Lager in England sind leer.
Außerdem hab ich irgendwo eine entsprechende Stellungnahme gelesen, in der auf knappe Lagerbestände hingewiesen wurde.

Für die dies interessiert (ist zwarn bischen OT aber hat auswirkungen darauf wann ihr Invites bekommt und logischerweise auch auf eure eigene Lieferung): 
Um die Versandsituation gibt es übrigends eine Tabelle, aus dem OnePlus Forum (wurde von dem User:besterwosgibt da erstellt, mittlerweile verwalte ich und zwei andere User die) 
(die alten die bei denen noch nichts passiert sind haben eventuelle auch einfach keine neuen Daten eingetragen,
 im Grunde sollten *fast *alle die am 25. bestellt haben mitlerweile ihr One haben, aber es gibt in beide richtungen Ausrutscher, von am Tag nach der Bestellung geliefert bis dauert schon 2 Wochen)


----------



## neo3 (4. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

So eine Glasscheibe habe ich mir auch schon in die Favoriten gezogen  

Bin mal auf deine Rückmeldung gespannt, wenn es da ist  

Und danke für den Link zur Tabelle, werde mich da heute Abend mal ausführlich mit auseinandersetzen  Jetzt werde ich erstmal weiter lernen :-/


----------



## 3elze3u3 (4. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

roger roger

Ich möchte in die Liste aufgenommen werden!

danke im vorraus

edit:
danke fürs aufnemen


----------



## xActionx (4. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Falls das noch irgendwie relevant sein sollte:

Mir ist es egal ob 16 oder 64Gb, da ich das OPO ohnehin nicht als MP3-Player nutzen werde. 
Dazu habe ich meinen FiiO


MFG


----------



## neo3 (4. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Hi,

die meisten Invites sollten für die 64er Version rausgehen. Ich werde aber mal noch ne Spalte "Speichergröße" hinzufügen, damit man im Zweifelsfall das 16er direkt weitergeben kann! 

Gute Idee!



3elze3u3 schrieb:


> roger roger.
> 
> Ich möchte in die Liste aufgenommen werden!
> 
> danke im vorraus


 
Bist drin.

VG


----------



## neo3 (4. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Aufruf an alle Mitglieder aus der Liste:

Bitte schreibt mir kurz eine PN, welche Speichergröße ihr haben möchtet, oder ob es euch egal ist! 

Es wäre schade, wenn ein Invite verfällt, weil es die falsche Version ist.

Außerdem noch einmal der *HINWEIS*:

Die "*share*"-Invites, die Käufer bekommen, können diese *24 Stunden lang weitergeben*. Danach *verfallen *sie unwiderruflich. 

Wenn also jemand seine share-Invites bekommt: bitte *SOFORT *bescheid geben!


----------



## DonRottweiler (4. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

done !!!


----------



## Schafr1chter (5. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Hallo,

Ich möchte in die Liste aufgenommen werden (am liebsten scharz mit 64 GB)!

Ich hoffe, dass sich die Liefersituation bald wieder etwas entspannt.

Viele Grüße,
Ced


----------



## neo3 (5. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Hi schafr1chter,

willkommen hier im Forum!!!

Lies dir bitte den Startpost genau durch. 
Ich kann dich leider momentan nicht aufnehmen, da du ganz neu im Forum bist. Du kannst dich gerne melden, wenn du dich ein bisschen eingearbeitet hast. 

Nicht persönlich nehmen, aber es soll schon eine Community-Aktion sein und ist nicht einzig dazu gedacht, dass jedermann schnell an ein OPO kommt, weil anderswo die Listen länger sind  

Ich schreibe dich in die "Reserve"-Liste, dazu gibt's dann morgen noch mal ne Erläuterung im Startpost!


----------



## 3elze3u3 (6. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

ok ... wie kommen wir an einen invite .. hmm ... vieleicht können wir gemeinsam aktiver daran arbeiten einen invite zu bekommen.

wenn einer anregungen hat dann immer her damit.

auf den ersten invite
grüße
ciao ciao


----------



## MisterLaggy (6. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Wie schon geschrieben wurde, ich kann in jedem Fall mindestens einen Invite geben, die Frage ist nur wann. Da mein OPO noch nicht mal los geschickt wurde müssen wir uns wohl noch ein wenig gedulden.


----------



## 3elze3u3 (6. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

ich habe hier etwas gefunden.
dort kann man das opo 16bit zu einem angenehmen preis erwerben.
frage ist jetzt, ob man wenn ja, wieviel zoll man zahlen müsste.
ONEPLUS ONE 16gb


----------



## MepMepWroam (6. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****



> frage ist jetzt, ob man wenn ja, wieviel zoll man zahlen müsste.


In der Regel sind für Smartphones 19% zu blechen. Zoll online - Abgabenerhebung - Beispiele für Warenarten und deren Einfuhrabgabensätze bei Einfuhr in die EU


----------



## Q-Pit (6. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****



3elze3u3 schrieb:


> ich habe hier etwas gefunden.
> dort kann man das opo 16bit zu einem angenehmen preis erwerben.
> frage ist jetzt, ob man wenn ja, wieviel zoll man zahlen müsste.
> ONEPLUS ONE 16gb


 
Ob sich das rentiert?
Ich meine ja nur: 
1. Zoll + Steuern; Da biste gleich bei 400€ für das 16GB Modell
2. Wie siehts mit der Garantie aus, falls mal etwas mit dem Handy sein sollte?
3. Es ist die Chinesische Version (Ob das nun ein Nachteil ist weiß ich nicht ganz... auf jedenfall gibts einige mit Empfangsproblemen, die ein CN 1+1 besitzen)

Deshalb würde ich mich lieber noch nen Minat gedulden. Bis dahin wirste deinen Invite schon haben und das 64Gb Modell für 300€ bestellen 

BZW: Welche Membernummern habt ihr eig. im OnePlus Forum? Damit man mal abschätzen kann wer hier sein OPO schon erhalten hat und wer es in naher Zukunft erhalten wird


----------



## neo3 (6. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

zu 2.: Sehr schlecht. Man hat nur 1 Jahr Garantie und das in China, nicht über OP direkt. Sprich: hinschicken und hoffen, dass a) was passiert und b) das Ding dann auch zurückkommt 
zu 3.: Angeblich Probleme mit manchen LTE Bändern, obwohl andere sagen die Hardware sei dieselbe... 

Ich werde definitiv selbst eins bei OP ordern, alles andere kommt wegen Garantie und auch dem höheren Preis nicht infrage!  

@ Membernummer... irgendwas mit 157000... habe mich erst letzte Woche dort angemeldet, weil ich nicht mitbekommen hatte, dass das eine Auswirkung hat und die Verteilung darüber läuft :< 

BTW: Man bekommt bei nem China-Import natürlich auch keine Invites, sodass das für die Runde hier dann auch uninteressant wäre, selbst wenn sich einer "opfern" würde. Abgesehen davon haben wir ja schon drei Leute, die uns je mindestens ein Invite zugesagt haben. Nur wann die Share-Invites rausgehen steht noch in den Sternen. Momentan heißt es wohl: Warten, dass OP mit der Produktion nachkommt


----------



## 3elze3u3 (6. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

wo finden wir die membernummer `!"`?


----------



## neo3 (6. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Schau in den Link zu deinem Profil (z.B. auf deinem Nick, wenn du etwas gepostet hast!) - da steht die Nummer drin!


----------



## Maqama (6. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Lohnt sich der ganze Aufwand überhaupt.
Abgesehen davon, dass man vermutlich ewig warten muss, kann man sich doch auch einfach nen anderen Handy holen.
Das LG G2 mit 32GB bekommt man auch schon für 320€.
Das bietet im Prinzip auch nicht weniger, und man kann es direkt bei Amazon bestellen und hat es am nächsten Tag.

Ich kann diesen ganzen Hype nicht ganz nachvollziehen.
Nur weil das Gerät paar Euro billiger ist?


----------



## neo3 (6. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Na ja, ob es sich lohnt, muss jeder für sich entscheiden. 

Ich kann dich gut verstehen. Wenn man sich das Ganze komplett sachlich anschaut, wäre das G2 sicherlich eine ordentliche Alternative. (Die ich so gar nicht im Kopf hatte... habe immer nur das G3 gesehen und das kostet nunmal nen ganzen Batzen mehr )

Mich persönlich reizt jedoch das Gerät nicht nur aufgrund der Hardware-Specs, sondern auch wegen des Designs und dem ohne root/mod vorinstallierten CM. Außerdem benötige ich nicht dringend ein Smartphone, weil mein Nexus4 seine Dienste noch super tut  
Zudem soll mein Nexus7 weg, sodass 5,5" ein guter Kompromiss sind. 

Sprich: Für mich lohnt es sich! 
Es ist ja irgendwie auch ganz schön, etwas nicht einfach sofort zu bekommen, sondern etwas zu warten. Da freut man sich am Ende noch viel mehr drüber, wenn man es hat


----------



## MisterLaggy (6. August 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das erfreut doch sofort! So, wie ich das verstanden habe, bekomme ich die Invites nicht sofort!? Ich schaue auf jeden Fall gleich in meinen Acc.
Edit: Mein OPO kommt aus dem Lager in London, falls es jemanden interessiert.


----------



## DonRottweiler (6. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

freut mich für dich, toll.


----------



## neo3 (6. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Na dann schon mal herzlichen Glückwunsch, jetzt dauert's ja hoffentlich nicht mehr lange  

Der Erhalt der Share-Invites hängt von mehreren Faktoren ab - je nach Liefersituation und wie viele noch vor dir "an der Reihe" sind. Aber ich hoffe mal, dass spätestens nächste Woche wieder neue ausgerollt werden 

Kannst ja auch gerne dann hier nen bisschen berichten, wie sich das OPO so schlägt. Nen Bericht aus "erster Hand" ist immer nett


----------



## Q-Pit (6. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****



neo3 schrieb:


> @ Membernummer... irgendwas mit 157000... habe mich erst letzte Woche dort angemeldet, weil ich nicht mitbekommen hatte, dass das eine Auswirkung hat und die Verteilung darüber läuft :<


Oouh dann biste echt ein wenig spät dran gewesen ... Habe am Anfang auch gezögert mich da zu registrieren doch als ich von diesen Early Supporters Invites gelesen hatte hab ich mich einfach mal registriert. Als dann am 25.07 die Email auf mein Handy kam mit dem Invite hab ich erstmal gestaunt weil ich eigentlich nicht mehr damit gerechnet hab einfach so nen Invite zu bekommen. Zum Glück war ich noch Member ~49.000...also als einer der letzten den Invite bekommen, da die Early Supporters Invites ja an Member bis Mitgliedsnummer 50.000 rausgeschickt wurden.



neo3 schrieb:


> Der Erhalt der Share-Invites hängt von mehreren Faktoren ab - je nach Liefersituation und wie viele noch vor dir "an der Reihe" sind. Aber ich hoffe mal, dass spätestens nächste Woche wieder neue ausgerollt werden
> Kannst ja auch gerne dann hier nen bisschen berichten, wie sich das OPO so schlägt. Nen Bericht aus "erster Hand" ist immer nett



Hab bisher auch noch keinen Share Invite erhalten, owohls nun auch schon fast 2 Wochen her ist mit dem Kauf. Ich denke auch das das noch ein wenig dauern wird, da OPO enorme Lieferprobleme in Europa hat.

Lieferung war natürlich "katastrophal". Da ging tagelang kaum was voran. Aber nach genau ner Woche wars dann auch endlich da 
Freude war natürlich groß als dieses wunderschön verpackte Smartphone ankam, allerdings war ich von der größe schon etwas "schockiert" weil im Vergleich zu meinem alten 4 Zoll LG Optimus Speed war das schon riesig. Nachteil ist heir ganz klar dass man 2 Hände braucht um das Ding einigermaßen gut zu bedienen v.a. wenn man mal schneller ne Nachricht o.ä schreiben will.
Zum Glück hatte mein Handy auch kein gelbes Band am unteren Bildschirmrand und auch sonst keinerlei Macken. Alles funktioniert bestens bis jetzt. Sowohl Hard- als auch Software.  Die Verarbeitung ist natürlich top. Nichts knarzt, wackelt etc... Zudem fühlt sich das Backcover sehr sehr angenehm an und man hat ziemlich guten Grip. 
Ich bin nicht so einer der ewig lange Reviews o.ä. schreibt aber ich hoffe ich konnte dir "aus erster Hand" genug Input geben


----------



## neo3 (7. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Hi Q-Pit,

danke für deine Rückmeldung 

Schön zu höhren, dass du keine Probleme hast. Wenn man in Foren unterwegs ist, kann man ja manchmal den Eindruck bekommen, dass alle Geräte aller Hersteller verbuggt sind  Denn diejenigen ohne Probleme schreiben selten was 

Wegen der Größe bin ich auch mal gespannt. Hatte aber mal im SAturn ein HTC Desire 816 in der Hand. Das ist bis auf ein zwei Millimeter genau gleichgroß. War schon nen Brocken, aber ich möchte mit dem One ja auch mein Nexus 4 UND Nexus 7 ersetzen, weil ich das N7 dann doch eher seltener rauskrame und nur das N4 benutze. Das ist mir dann aber in manchen Situationen doch zu klein... 

Bin dann mal gespannt, wie es mit den Invites aussieht. Auch wenn aktuell nicht so viele Ones hier auf Lager sind, sollten die ihre Poduktionsmenge doch langsam erhöhen können und so nach und nach hoffentlich auch die Anzahl der Invites!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo3 (7. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Ich habe ein paar frische News für euch 



			
				Jenna von OnePlus schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> I'm afraid it's not possible to reactivate an expired invite. When your invite expires, it passes on to someone else waiting to buy the OnePlus One.
> 
> ...



Sprich: Nächste Woche gibt's neue Invites


----------



## MisterLaggy (7. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Lustigerweise habe ich gestern noch mein OPO bekommen, obwohl ich auch gestern erst die Mail zur Versand Bestätigung bekam. Losgeschickt wurde das ganze schon am 5.


----------



## neo3 (7. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****


Na ja, lieber so als anders herum  Aber gut zu wissen, dass das so laufen kann!

Bin gespannt, was du so berichtest  

Viel Spaß erstmal!!


----------



## MisterLaggy (7. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Ich hab das Teil aber noch nicht in den Alltagsgebrauch eingeweiht, da ich im Moment bei meiner Cousine auf dem Rohbau bin, keine Lust das Teil am zweiten Tag zu fetzten 
Erster Eindruck ist schon mal positiv, natürlich riesig im Vergleich zu meinem S3.


----------



## MepMepWroam (7. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****



neo3 schrieb:


> Ich habe ein paar frische News für euch
> 
> 
> 
> Sprich: Nächste Woche gibt's neue Invites


 
Und wie werden die dann verteilt ? Heißt wenn ich die Facebook geliked hab kann ich ein Invite via PN bekommen oder wird dann ein Link gepostet für 10 OPOs und nach dem first come first serve Prinzip gearbeitet ? Immerhin gibts mal gute Nachrichten, ist halt die Frage was die unter "lots more" verstehen.


----------



## neo3 (7. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Was die darunter verstehen ist natürlich total unklar. Aber da es beim letzten mal 5000 gab, sollten es mindestens wieder genau so viele sein. 

Bei der letzten Aktion wurden die 5000 Invites unter allen Teilnehmern (KA, wie genau das ging, da war ich noch nicht im OPO-Fieber ^^) verlost. Ich nehme mal an, man musste bei Facebook liken oder sowas !? 

Werden wir dann ja nächste Woche sehen 
Wenigstens steht explizit "week" und nicht "weeks".


----------



## hendrosch (7. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Bei der letzten Aktion hab ich mein Invite bekommen und bin jetzt stolzer OpO Besitzer.
Man musste Aufgaben erfüllen (Post im Forum, Facebookseite liken, G+, Twitter was weis ich) dann bekam man für jede erfüllte ein Los -> je mehr man macht desto höher die Gewinnchance.


----------



## neo3 (7. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Ah, sehr gut zu wissen, danke!

Dann sollen sie die Aktion auch bitte direkt am Montag starten. Ich kann es nicht mehr abwarten... je mehr ich über das Gerät lese/von ihm sehe, umso mehr möchte ich es


----------



## hendrosch (7. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Hab heute morgen einen Invite bekommen. Ich denke es war ein Early Adopter Invite fürs Forum, aber eigetnlich bin ich >4000 nach der 50.000 Grenze. Aber wegen dem kauf kanns eigentlich nicht sein ich schein der einzige zu sein der einen bekommen hat.
Check deine Inbox 

Damit beginnt es hier.
Ich wünsche allen hier das sie schnell ihr One bekommen und natürlich viel Spaß damit


----------



## MepMepWroam (7. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Ich bedank mich mal bei dir, immerhin bringst du hier etwas ins Rollen und machst eventuell viele User glücklich. Und dir auch viel Spaß mit dem Gerät, kanns mittlerweile auch nicht mehr abwarten bis endlich eins habe.


----------



## neo3 (7. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Ganz ganz herzlichen Dank an dich, hendrosch! 

Ich habe es jetzt bestellt und werde natürlich sofort alle meine Invites weitergeben, wenn ich sie bekomme! 

Bin mal gespannt, ob dann auch demnächst noch weitere eintrudeln... vielleicht werden ja dann auch wieder mehr share-invites verteilt, wenn es nächste Woche die Social-Aktion gibt


----------



## Wolf77 (7. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Moin,
ich melde mich auch mal wieder zu wort mit meinen Erfahrungen:
1. Habe leider noch immer keine Invites zum sharen erhalten, obwohls schon mehr als 2 wochen sind seit ich mein handy habe 
2. Man kann das OPO auch gut mit einer Hand bedienen, wenn man weiss wie (ich hatte bis vor nem halben jahr ein Galaxy note 2, welches noch ne spur groesser war)
3. Ich muss sagen Leistungstechnisch ist das Ding top, was mich allerdings stoert ist, dass meins das Problem mit der geringen Lautstaerke beim Telefonieren hat, was sich durch die Displayfolie noch verschlimmert hat 
    Hat noch jemand ders schon hat das selbe problem? ich hab zwar schon den fix aus dem OPO forum dafuer angewendet, hat aber wenig geholfen.

4. Nennt mich wahnsinnig, aber ich hab inzwischen schon ne cfw (Paranoid android) und nen andern Kernel (AK) drauf 
    Subjektiv betrachtet kommt es mir so vor als wuerde der Akku laenger halten, kann aber auch sein,  dass ich mir das nur einbilde
    Ansonsten merk ich nicht viel unterschied, weswegen ich mich am Wochenende mal wieder dran setzen und wieder C11S draufflashen werde, nebenbei werde ich auch noch die anderen verfuegbaren kernel durchtesten 
    Und n bei der Displayfolie kommt n loch dahin wo der obere Lautsprecher ist, telefoniern ist zurzeit unmoeglich wenn man nicht in komplett stiller umgebung ist 

Anmerkung: Fuer alle die das Handy rooten wollen: Es ist nicht standardmaessig geroutet, ihr braucht dafuer adb, (am besten das neueste Android SDK downloaden), und adb muss das OPO richtig erkennen (cmd: "adb devices") ansonsten funktioniert nix, was bei mir nicht hinhauen wollte, der Workaround war dann, dass ich in Windows im Geraetemanager den Usbtreiber von Samsung bei der Treiberinstallation ausgewaehlt habe, mit dem laeufts problemlos 
Ich hoffe, ihr seid durch die tipps schneller als ich, ich (obwohl ich mich als erfahrenen flasher bezeichnen wuerde) hab 3 Stunden gebraucht bis alles funktioniert hat


----------



## -H1N1- (7. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Super, schön zu wissen, dass das Schiff jetzt langsam Fahrt aufnimmt.


----------



## Ferengie (7. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Displayfolie ohne Loch beim Lautsprecher? und bei den Sensoren auch nicht?


----------



## hendrosch (7. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Ich hab ja mein One auch.
Beim Telefonieren ist wirklich recht leise. Das bei mir aber noch nicht zu leise war, hab ich noch niecht geguckt warum das so ist oder obs ne Einstellungssache ist.
Zum Displayschutz hab ich eine gehärtete Glascheibe, die ist beim Lautsprecher ausgeschnitten, aber nicht bei den Sensoren und der Kamera, 
was aber beim ersten Test keine verschlechterung der Bildqualität zur Folge hatte.


----------



## Wolf77 (7. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****



Ferengie schrieb:


> Displayfolie ohne Loch beim Lautsprecher? und bei den Sensoren auch nicht?


Ich habs irgendwie verpennt mir Displayfolie/glas bei OP mitzubestellen und hab mir aus m elektrofachhandel ne folie zum selbstzuschneiden gekauft


----------



## Ferengie (7. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

ROFL, hast du ein Lasercuter oder Wasserschneider zuhause?


----------



## Wolf77 (7. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Ne aber ne Schere und adleraugen


----------



## Ferengie (7. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Auch wenn du ne 1+ beim Handwerken in der Schule hattest, glaube ich kaum das es toll aussieht.

mit der Marke habe ich gute Erfahrungen gemacht:
atFoliX OnePlus One Displayschutzfolie - 3 Stück - FX-Clear, kristallklare Premium Schutzfolie: Amazon.de: Elektronik

mit der Glasfolie müssen andere berichten. Dort ist aber bei den Sensoren kein Cut.


----------



## Wolf77 (7. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Sagen wirs so: Die ungenauigkeiten fallen nicht merklich auf, ich werd mir aber trotzdem bei amazon welche bestellen, wenns schon zugeschnittene gibt.
Danke fuer den Link


----------



## Q-Pit (7. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****



Wolf77 schrieb:


> 3. Ich muss sagen Leistungstechnisch ist das Ding top, was mich allerdings stoert ist, dass meins das Problem mit der geringen Lautstaerke beim Telefonieren hat, was sich durch die Displayfolie noch verschlimmert hat
> Hat noch jemand ders schon hat das selbe problem? ich hab zwar schon den fix aus dem OPO forum dafuer angewendet, hat aber wenig geholfen.
> 
> 4. Nennt mich wahnsinnig, aber ich hab inzwischen schon ne cfw (Paranoid android) und nen andern Kernel (AK) drauf
> ...


 
Also der Lautsprecher am Ohr beim Telefonieren ist schon etwas leiser als bei meinem alten Handy aber als ich immer telefoniert habe wars meistens ziemlich still, wodurch ich keine Probleme hatte den anderen zu verstehen... Aber ich glaube auch, dass wenn es mal ein wenig lauter außenrum sein sollte ist der Lautsprecher definitiv zu leise. Hoffentlich kommt da noch ein Update, dass dieses Problem löst. Wobei...man kann ja auch mal kurz auf ein stileres Örtchen gehn zum Telefonieren 

Zum Thema Displayschutz: 
Ich hasse ja diese Plastikdisplayschutzfolien von der Haptik her, weshalb ich mir auch keine dazubestellt habe. Stattdessen sollte morgen dieses gehärtete Glas ankommen (Casebase Premium Gehärtetem Glas Displayschutzfolien: Amazon.de: Elektronik ). Die Rezessionen sind ja durchweg positiv und es soll sich auch wie das Originale bzw. sogar noch besser anfühlen. Dazu kommt noch die Schutzfunktion, weil ich ja doch schon von einigen Usern gehört habe, dass ihr Display bei einem Sturz gesprungen ist... 
Hoffentlich ist das Glas nicht all zu dick und stört bei der Bedienung o.ä. 
(Kleiner Tipp am Rande für Leute, die sich dieses Glas auch bestellen wollen und bei Amazon kein Prime Kunde sind. Um sich die VSK zu sparen einfach ein günstiges Buch dazubestellen. z.B. http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/3837505723/)

Achso ja. Dazu hab ich mir noch ne Stofftasche bestellt, welche heute angekommen ist. Hat bei mir geholfen dass das One in der Hosentasche nicht ausversehen angeht bzw. sich die Kamera öffnet und den Akku leersaugt. Und auf die schöne Gestensteuerung möchte ich wirklich nicht mehr verzichten  
Die Tasche ist zwar recht dünn aber trotzdem ziemlich gut anzufasse, top verarbeitet  und auch sehr passgenau. Zwar ists schon etwas schwieriger das Handy da reinzustecken allerdings denk ich mal, dass sich die Tasche im Laufe der Zeit noch etwas ausdehnen wird. 
Link dazu: fitBAG Jive Grau Handytasche Tasche aus Textil-Stoff mit Microfaserinnenfutter für OnePlus One: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## Soldat0815 (7. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Hab auf meinem Z1c auch ein Orzly glas drauf und kann sowas nur empfehlen da ist jede Plastikfolie dreck dagegen. Sturz hat es auch schon hinter sich das Orzlyglas war gesprungen das Glas vom Display hatte keinen Kratzer also bringt auch was.
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00...&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=455353687&pf_rd_i=301128


----------



## 3elze3u3 (8. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

freut mich zu hüren, das wir hier einen haben, der sich in sachen rooten auskennt und dies auch ausgiebig testet.

das mit der lautstärke ist ärgerlich.
zu sagen man geht an einen ruhigeren ort finde ich nicht annehmbar.

dazu müssen wir eine lösung finden.

danke für deinen invite.
letz rock


----------



## Q-Pit (8. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Heute kam wie vorhergesagt das Tempered Glas von Casebase an. Ich kann das Glas nur weiterempfehlen und stmme den ganzen Rezesseionen bei Amazon auf jedenfall zu. Das Glas macht das Handy nicht spürbar dicker, man sieht das Schutzglas so gut wie gar nicht (außer am Lautsprecher) und es ließ sich auch sehr sehr einfach ohne Blasen auftragen. In der Packung war auch noch das ganze nützliche Zusatzequipment dabei was man braucht (Mikrofasertuch, Alkohlgetränktes Tuch, Staub Sticker, Pappkärtchen zum raustreichen der evtl. vorhandenen Blasen)
Allerdings wird das Glas aktuell wieder nur direkt über den Händler TecWins versendet und nicht wie die letzten Tage von Amazon. Dadurch lassen sich auch keine Versandkosten o.ä. sparen womit man am Ende bei etwas happigen 15€ für 2 solcher Scheiben landet...

Edit: Sehe grad, dass der Preis nochmal um satte 3€ erhöht wurde ... Damit landet man mit Versand bei zimelich teuren 18€ für 2 so kleine Glasscheiben


----------



## neo3 (8. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Ja, das habe ich auch gesehen. Das ist mir irgendwie echt zu viel 

Ich hoffe mal, dass der Preis wieder fällt oder ich irgendwie an eine komme, die jemand übrig hat 
Für andere Geräte kosten die ja auch teilweise nur die Hälfte... und die paar mm Unterschied rechtfertigen den Preisunterschied wohl nicht...


----------



## Siegrief (8. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Kurzes Update meinerseits: Ich (Membernr. 60023) hab heute um 15:30 eine Invite bekommen, habs zwar jetzt erst gesehen, aber natürlich sofort bestellt und hoffe mal, dass das One samt Share-Invites baldmöglichst ankommt.


----------



## Nils_93 (9. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/verkaeufe/346883-oneplusone-invite.html

Vielleicht bald neue Invites?


----------



## neo3 (9. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Glückwunsch @ Siegrief  Dann bin ich mal gespannt, wann dein OPO ankommt 

Meines wurde gestern aus London verschickt.... mal sehen, wie sehr sich DHL da beeilt 

*Wichtiger Hinweis an alle:*

Ich werde vom *25.08. bis zum 10.09.2014* keine oder nur sehr begrenzt Zeit haben, mich um den Thread zu kümmern. Also müsste bis dahin ein *Helfer *gefunden werden, der sich vertretungsweise um das *Verteilen der Invites* kümmert. 

Wer Interesse hat, bitte Bescheid geben!
Ich würde gerne ein Mitglied auswählen, das schon länger und auch aktiv hier im Forum unterwegs ist!


----------



## XCM_MCX (9. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Ich möchte in die Liste aufgenommen werden!

Vielen Dank im Voraus und echt toll, dass du dir diese Arbeit machst...


----------



## neo3 (9. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Gerne gerne 

Schreibe dich gleich rein!

PS: Welche Version soll ich eintragen?


----------



## XCM_MCX (10. August 2014)

Bitte die 64 Gb Version. 
Danke für die schnelle Antwort.


----------



## yN4pst3r (10. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Ich möchte in die Liste aufgenommen werden! Edit: Wurde in Liste aufgenommen

64GB Version bitte 

Vielen Dank!


----------



## neo3 (10. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****



yN4pst3r schrieb:


> Ich möchte in die Liste aufgenommen werden!
> 
> 64GB Version bitte
> 
> Vielen Dank!


 
Ich wiederhole mich nur ungern, aber bitte Startpost lesen...


----------



## yN4pst3r (10. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Gesagt getan. Der Account hier ist ca. 7 Jahre alt und wurde heute auf das "neue" system umgestellt. Aber mir geht es ja auch gar nicht darum in die obere liste eingetragen zu werden sondern es laut Anmerkung auch möglich ist in der unteren eingetragen zu werden wenn man weniger als 25 posts hat.


----------



## neo3 (10. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Kannst du mir das mit dem neuen System erläutern? Gibt es da Nachweise für? 

In die andere Liste trage ich dich natürlich ein, da bin ich gerade bei


----------



## yN4pst3r (10. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Zufällig habe ich das Fenster noch offen. 
Ich zitiere mal kurz: 


> Willkommen auf pcgameshardware.de - Du musst nun noch deinen Computec-Account XXXXXXXX mit einem neuen pcgameshardware.de-Account verbinden.
> 
> Du hast bereits ein Computec-Login? Sehr gut. Um Dich auch auf pcgameshardware.de einloggen zu können, musst Du nun nur noch einen PCGH-Namen wählen.
> 
> ...



Ob auf dem "alten" account 25 posts waren, kann ich dir nicht sagen. Normalerweise bin ich auf Computerbase unterwegs *in deckung geh*


----------



## neo3 (10. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Ah ok... dann warst du aber wirklich längere Zeit nicht aktiv hier  

Danke für die Info! Dann weiß ich wenigstens, dass es solche Fälle gibt 


PS: Solange es nicht Computer*bild *ist, geht's ja noch ^^


----------



## yN4pst3r (10. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Ich lese auf PCGH eigentlich nur hin und wieder artikel und bin weniger im Forum unterwegs.
Find ich übrigens toll, dass du dir solche Mühe mit der Liste gibst!

Vielen Dank dafür


----------



## 3elze3u3 (11. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

dem muss ich zustimmen.
danke nochmals


----------



## neo3 (12. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Kurzer Status bei meiner Bestellung:

Das Paket war gestern in Frankfurt und sollte zugestellt werden (wohne ca. 25km von Frankfurt entfernt...). Leider wurde es wohl "fehlsortiert", sodass es nun in Hamburg ist, heute Nacht wieder zurück nach Frankfurt geht und ich es hoffentlich morgen dann habe... So etwas hatte ich in über 10 Jahren Versand mit DHL vielleicht einmal... und dann wieder beim OPO :-/

Nur gut, dass ich mich darüber nicht beschwere, weil ich froh sein kann, überhaupt eines zu bekommen... 

Invites habe ich bislang aber noch keine erhalten


----------



## Ferengie (12. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

DHL ist immer wieder lustig: Habe mal eine E-Mail erhalten, dass das Paket nicht an meine Adresse (dann stand meine richtige Adresse da) zugestellt werden kann. Angerufen und die haben mir mitgeteilt, dass Verpackung beschädigt und Adressaufkleber nicht mehr richtig lesbar war(Straße und Stadt) und deshalb haben sie das Paket zurückgeschickt.
Die Frage: "Warum Sie nicht auf meine elektronisch übermittelten Adressdaten zu gegriffen haben", hat die Frau in der Hotline nicht verstanden und hat mir immer wieder erklärt, dass der Adressaufkleber doch beschädigt war.  So ist mir vor 2 Monaten ein 80EUR Gutschein flöten gegangen.


----------



## -H1N1- (12. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

@neo3: Welches Handy hast Du jetzt? Sobald dein OPO da ist, mach bitte mal ein "Größenvergleichsfoto" .


----------



## neo3 (12. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Werde ich machen!

Habe zur Zeit ein Nexus 4 
Außerdem könnte ich noch ein LG L7II daneben legen


----------



## -H1N1- (12. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Nexus 4? Perfekt! Das habe ich auch (noch) .


----------



## MisterLaggy (12. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Hier mal ein Vergleichs Bild mit dem S3, das ist ja ungefähr so groß wie ein Nexus 4. Wie man sieht spiegelt das Display des One stark, im Betrieb stört das aber nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -H1N1- (12. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

HOLY S***! 

Da muß ich mir ja neue Hosen kaufen, mit größeren Taschen!


----------



## MisterLaggy (12. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Das kommt auf die Hose an. Bei mir passt es eig in alle Hosen rein und ich trage keine Jogginghosen


----------



## hendrosch (12. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Ach was der Vergleich zum S3 ist doch nichts...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und @neo3 schade das dein One noch nicht da ist meins kam am Tag nachdem es auf Processing umgesprugen ist. (Ok war bei dirn Samstag da wirds nicht geliefert und jetzt halt der Fehler, aber auf 1-2 Tage kommst wenn mans dann mal hat nicht mehr an  )
Ich bin übrigens immernoch total zufrieden und werde imm wieder von der riesen Akkulaufzeit überrascht.
Im moment kleb ich hier auch alles mit NFC Stickern zu


----------



## Ferengie (12. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

QI wäre noch toll gewesen, funktioniert mit dem Note3 echt super.


----------



## neo3 (12. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

 
Das sieht schon lustig aus @hendrosch  
Kam deins dann direkt aus DE (Karlsruhe)? Denn für eine Lieferung aus England bin ich mit Donnerstag -> Montag - theoretisch und mit (hoffentlich) Donnerstag -> Mittwoch inklusive DHL-Fehler ganz zufrieden 

@Ferengie: Das dachte ich mir zuerst auch, da ich mir für N4 und N7 ein QI-Ladegerät gekauft habe. Aber wirklich oft genutzt habe ich es dann doch nicht, vor allem würde es mit dem 3100mAh - Akku des OPO bestimmt ewig dauern ^^
Da wäre mir so ein Schnellladegerät à la OPPO lieber


----------



## hendrosch (12. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Nope kam unter 24h aus England. 

Das OpO lädt mit seinem 2,1A Netzteil übrigens auch sehr schnell. Ich hab nie genau drauf geachtet aber in ~2h sollte es voll sein. 

So extrem wies vielleicht aussieht war auch die Umstellung von iPhone gar nicht nur mit der großen Tastatur komm ich noch nicht so gut klar.


----------



## Siegrief (12. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Update auch von meiner Seite:
Opo kam heute aus England, der Bestell-Status ist gestern auf "Processing" umgesprungen, hab heute überhaupt  nicht damit gerechnet, aber umso besser (ich kann mich aber leider erst nach der Gamescom so richtig damit beschäftigen ).
Der Größenunterschied zu meinem alten Galaxy S ist wirklich wahnsinnig, mal schauen wie ich das in etwaige Hosentaschen krieg...
Jetzt müssen erst mal Displayschutzfolie und NFC Sticker bestellt werden. 
Achja, Share-Invites lassen leider noch auf sich warten...


----------



## DonRottweiler (12. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Hui, so groß hätte ich mir das gar nicht vorgestellt. Habe auch noch das S3.
Da muss man ja Baggy Pants tragen um das unterzukriegen. Aus dem Alter bin ich eigentlich raus.
Naja, wird schon passen, sonst nutz ich es als Multimedia-Frühstücksbrett.


----------



## neo3 (12. August 2014)

Gibt im Media Markt auch manchmal das HTC Desire 816*, das ist quasi gleichgroß wie das one... Das kannst du zur not auch mal angucken


----------



## -H1N1- (13. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Oh man, ich glaube, ich melde mich aus dem OPO-Forum wieder ab. Jeder weitere Tag macht nur depressiver...


----------



## Ferengie (13. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Wenn es dir besser gehn soll, lass los von dem Pecunärem und gib mir die 300EUR. 
"Geben ist viel seliger, als bestellen!" so steht es in der Bibel!


----------



## -H1N1- (13. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Zum Glück stehe ich hier zur Zeit an zweiter Stelle. So kann ich wenigstens hoffen, dass neo3 bald einen Invite für mich hat und ich dieses Jahr noch in den Genuß des OPO´s komme .


----------



## Ferengie (13. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Stich nicht in die Wunde, ich wollte eigentlich keine 2 Monate auf ein Handy warten..


----------



## neo3 (13. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Hm... ich weiß nach euren letzten Beiträgen jetzt nicht, ob ich es schreiben soll oder nicht... aber ...

es ist daaaaa 

Hier mal zwei Vergleichs-Bilder!

HTC Explorer  --> LG Optimus L7 II --> LG Nexus 4 --> OnePlus One




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



N4 vs. OPO



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*edit*
AnTuTu 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bislang kann ich Folgendes berichten:

Gelbstich quasi nicht vorhanden. Wenn man ihn sehen möchte, kann man eine gaaaanz leichte Abweichung erkennen. Aber die ist wohl mehr theoretisch als wirklich vorhanden. 

Wenn das OPO auf dem Sofa liegt, kann ich beim GMaps pinch-to-zoom benutzen. Alle anderen "Touch-Fehler" sind mir egal, da mMn eher synthetischer als praktischer Natur! Wann nutze ich mal mehr als zwei Finger gleichzeitig, wenn ich das Gerät nicht in der Hand halte?! Ich werde da auch erst gar keine Testapp installieren!

Ansonsten:
Ich bin sehr sehr begeistert! 
Allein das Einstecken vom USB-Kabel oder Kopfhörern ... WOW! Wie die Kabel einrasten und stramm sitzen! Einfach nur hochwertig. 
Genau so die Tasten. Sehr fester und für mich einfach perfekter Druckpunkt. 

Die Verarbeitung ist allgemein über alle Zweifel erhaben. 
Die Rückseite fühlt sich toll an! 

*edit*
Ganz vergessen: Das OPO liegt super in der Hand! Viel angenehmer als das N4 und auch als z.B. das Sony Z2, da die Abrundung der Rückseite schön an die Form der Hand angepasst ist! Einhändige Bedienung ist aber wirklich nur bedingt möglich. Ich würde sagen, dass ich normalgroße Männerhände habe. Es fällt schon schwer mit dem Daumen in die entgegengesetzten Ecken zu kommen. 
Da ich mein N4 aber auch meist mit zwei Händen bedient habe, ist mir das total egal!

Hostentaschentest kommt dann irgendwann. Aber erst einmal muss ich Case/Hülle + Schutzglas bestellen! 

Ich konnte bislang noch gar nichts Negatives finden, auch wenn ich - gerade aufgrund der doch bekannten "Problemchen" - sehr kritisch bin! 




Wenn ihr Fragen habt: Heute bin ich den Rest des Tages im OPO-Modus, ab morgen wird wieder weiter gelernt ^^



Und Invites sind noch nicht da. Stand aktuell ist aber, dass ich alle (egal, wie viele es werden!) hier weitergeben kann, sobald sie da sind! 

Außerdem gibt es ja noch zwei bis drei andere Mitglieder, die ihre Share-Invites noch nicht haben, deren Bestellungen aber schon eine Weile zurückliegen. Sollte also hoffentlich auch für euch nicht mehr lange dauern!


Abschließend bleibt mir nur noch mal ein riesiges

_*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!DANKESCHÖN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_

an 

*hendrosch*

auszusprechen, mir den Kauf dieses Geräts ermöglicht zu haben!

LG


----------



## -H1N1- (13. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

YEAH! Viel Spaß mit deinem OPO !


----------



## uka (13. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Moin,

also ich melde mich dann auch mal:

Ich möchte in die Liste aufgenommen werden! 

64GB - Version 

Gruß uka


----------



## neo3 (13. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Danke @ -H1N1- 
Den habe ich 


uka, bist drin


----------



## Kalmar (13. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Hallo Leutz

Ich möchte in die Liste aufgenommen werden! ;edit; bin in der Liste

vielen Dank, bitte 64G eintragen.

...das wäre mein erstes smarte Phone - bis jetzt bin ich noch Retro mit Sony Ericson unterwegs.
THX Kalmar


----------



## neo3 (13. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

@Kalmar ... 
Da fängst du dann aber direkt richtig an 

Trage dich doch gleich mal ein 

Willkommen im Club der OPO-Verrückten


----------



## DonRottweiler (13. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Hey neo, schön dass es so schnell gekommen ist. Freut mich für dich und viel Spass mit dem schicken Teil.
Und wenn erstmal der nächste Schub Einladungen kommt, gehts hier mal richtig ab.

Ich persönlich, habs nicht sonderlich eilig. Hab mir grad, zur Überbrückung, neues Spielzeug bestellt. 
Habe freies Wochenende und werden dann hoffentlich meinen neuen Pentium G3258 auf dem Asus B85M-G, in den Cube einbauen können und den alten C2Duo in Rente schicken.


----------



## -H1N1- (14. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

"Wenn das OPO auf dem Sofa liegt, kann ich beim GMaps pinch-to-zoom benutzen"

Was meinst Du damit? (Und wie kann ich Textstellen einzeln zitieren?)


----------



## neo3 (14. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Es gibt ein Multitouch-Problem beim OPO, wenn man es nicht in der Hand hält. Siehe Multitouch Probleme - Android-Hilfe.de

Allerdings stört mich das aus genannten Gründen nicht weiter. 

Zitieren einzelner Textpassagen geht am einfachsten, indem du den Beitrag zitierst und dann von Hand in dem erstellen Abschnitt die Teile löschst, die du nicht mitzitieren möchtest


----------



## -H1N1- (14. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Ah okay, wieder etwas dazu gelernt.


----------



## Ferengie (14. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Das Problem haben aber viele Handys und Tablets...von daher.


----------



## mash69 (15. August 2014)

Hallo, ich möchte gerne in die Liste für ein Oneplus One schwarz, 64 GB aufgenommen werden! Was ist zu tun?


----------



## Kalmar (15. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

ich würd meinen: ersten Post durchlesen und machen


----------



## yN4pst3r (15. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Im Moment vergibt One Plus sehr wenig Invites, kann das sein?


----------



## neo3 (15. August 2014)

Ja, es sieht so aus...  

Es gibt momentan Leute, die schon eine ganze Weile auf ihr share invites warten. Wie es mit den member-Nummern aussieht, weiß ich aber nicht... Ich habe jedenfalls auch noch nichts bekommen!


----------



## yN4pst3r (15. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Ich hatte mal gelesen, dass sie beim "Blizzard of Invites" zu viele Invites herausgegeben haben und mit der Produktion nicht hinterherkommen :/
Ach, dieses Invite System ist aber auch blöd


----------



## 3elze3u3 (16. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

hackt nicht auf das invite system rum....
was bringt es dir, zu bestellen um dann monate darauf zu warten weil die firma nicht hinterher kommt.

also mich würde es mehr ärgern, zu wissen, dass ich habe bezahlt habe aber das phone einfach nicht kommt.

nochmals glückwunsch an alle dies jetzt schon ihr eigen nennen können.


----------



## yN4pst3r (16. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Was mich halt ziemlich nervt ist dass 
a) die meisten Invitelisten inaktiv werden sobald der Themenersteller seinen Invite in der Tasche hat
b) Leute die einen Invite abzugeben haben, diesen an diverse Bedingungen knüpfen, wie zB.: "Teile diesen Post, like ihn und erzähl eine Geschichte um die CHANCE auf einen Invite zu erhalten"
c) Man generell anderen Leuten in den Arsch kriechen muss (sry für den Ausdruck) um an Invites zu kommen


----------



## neo3 (16. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Ich kann dich beruhigen, dass ich hier aktiv bleibe!

Allerdings steht bei mir noch immer der im Startpost angekündigte Zeitraum zur Überbrückung an. Da werde ich definitiv nicht da sein (Klausuren, nicht mal Urlaub oder so...) . Und bislang hat sich niemand gemeldet - weder von der Liste noch sonst aus dem Forum...

zu b): Das kommt aber vor allem im OPO-Forum vor. Und hier ist die Anonymität natürlich noch mal ne Nummer größer als z.B. hier, da hier in erster Linie Leute zu finden sind, die sich aus Interesse an einem Hobby treffen. Im OPO-Forum ist halt fast alles nur auf das Ergattern eines Invites ausgelegt... 

zu c): Generell muss man das nicht. Man kann auch einfach Glück oder Geduld haben. Wenn man sich für das OPO interessiert, gehört das halt dazu... so bitter es ist.


----------



## xActionx (16. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

@neo3

Kannst mich aus der Liste streichen. Habe mein OPO im eFox shop bestellt. In 2 tagen dürfte es da sein, dann schreib ich mal nen kleinen Review. 

MFG


----------



## 3elze3u3 (16. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

musst du nochmal zoll zahlen ?

berichte dann bitte auch mal, wie das mit den kosten und der Garantie ist.


----------



## xActionx (17. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Werd ich machen 


Edit 18.08.2014 14:10

Ok das OPO ist heute gegen 9:00 mit DHL bei mir eingetroffen und ich musste nochmal 30€ Zoll bezahlen.

Soweit bin ich mit dem OPO mehr als zufrieden auch wenn ich es noch nicht ausgiebig testen konnte. Das neueste Update (Android 4.4@Cyanogenmod 11) war bereits installiert und die Einrichtung ging relativ schnell.

Wenns Fragen gibt einfach fragen 

MFG
Jack


----------



## 3elze3u3 (18. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

gibt es neuigkeiten?
hat einer schon mit customroms und kernels getestet?
was ist aus dem problem mit der lautstärke heraus gekommen?


----------



## uka (19. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Es gibt genug Bilder wo das Telefon bei diversen Händlern (Thailand etc) vorrätig ist, diese es aber nicht einfach so verkaufen können. Naja wenn wir Dezember haben ist es dann eh egal .


----------



## -H1N1- (19. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Was ändert sich denn im Dezember?


----------



## beflat (19. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Hallo 
Ich möchte in die Liste aufgenommen werden!
*64GB*


----------



## baensch (19. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Ich meine das im dezember die erste vorverkaufs losgeht hab sowas mal irgendwo gelesen


----------



## BeNoX (19. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Okay danke für die Aufnahme :3


----------



## xActionx (19. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****



baensch schrieb:


> Ich meine das im dezember die erste vorverkaufs losgeht hab sowas mal irgendwo gelesen


 
Jap ab dann wirds vorbestellbar sein. 

---> Laut dieser Quelle sogar noch früher Oneplus: One könnte ab dem dritten Quartal vorbestellbar sein - Golem.de


----------



## -H1N1- (20. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Hey neo, jetzt schreib mal ein paar Worte zu deinem OPO. Ist es denn wirklich so gut, wie man überall liest ?

Hast Du schon Erfahrungswerte zur Haltbarkeit des Akku´s?


----------



## neo3 (20. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Hi,

ich melde mich heute Abend ausführlich 
Dann aktualisiere ich auch die Liste. Bin momentan echt eingespannt  (Falls nen Invite kommt, kommt es aber natürlich direkt an, checke schon meine Mails und PNs!)


----------



## DrDave (20. August 2014)

Mich kannst du übrigens entfernen, hab mir zwischenzeitlich eins geholt 
Mir gefällt es sehr, habe aber gleich am ersten Tag Mahdi-Rom und AK Kernel geflasht, kann also wenig sagen wir es @stock ist... Leise Lautsprecher kann ich nicht vermelden, im AK Kernel stehen die Sound Boost Regler jedoch auch alle auf max. Akkulaufzeit ist gut bewegt sich so zwischen 5-7h Display on Zeit, mit meinem Nexus 4 konnte ich davon nur träumen. 
Das einzige was ich bemängeln muss ist die Touchscreen Empfindlichkeit, diese würde ich mir sensibler wünschen, hoffe also auf findige devs


----------



## neo3 (20. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Da mein Kopf vor lauter Lernerei ziemlich raucht, hier eine kurze Zusammenfassung:

Ich bin rundum zufrieden mit dem Gerät! Bislang habe ich wirklich keinerlei Probleme oder Einschränkungen in der normalen Nutzung bemerken können. 
Habe bislang weder ROM noch Kernel angepasst.

Akkulaufzeit ist für mich subjektiv mehr als ausreichend, wenn auch seit dem letzten Update - auch subjektiv - etwas schlechter. Daran wird aber wohl ordentlich gearbeitet.
Kannst du ein Tool zum Messen empfehlen? Better Battery Stats kosten leider 2€, die ich gerade dafür nicht ausgeben möchte ^^

Habe mittlerweile das CaseBase Schutzglas montiert! Leider war es etwas staubig, aber die Qualität ist über jeden Zweifel erhaben. 
Außerdem habe ich eine Fitbag in Wildleder - sehr schön verarbeitet und super bemessen.
Dazu habe ich noch ein TPU-Case von Cotech - passt gut, man merkt aber die 4€ schon 

Konkrete Fragen beantworte ich dir/euch gerne


----------



## BeNoX (20. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Wie sieht es aus, hast du schon jemanden gefunden der die Vertretung übernimmt für die Zeit in der du Verhindert bist? :s


----------



## neo3 (20. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Nope, bislang hat sich niemand gemeldet


----------



## Phil-H (21. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Ich möchte in die Liste aufgenommen werden!

64GB sandsteone black 

Bin zwar schon etwas länger im Forum dabei, habe aber zumindest mein Anmelde-Datum durch die CompuTec-Zusammenlegung verloren.... naja, mehr als 5 (sinnvolle) Posts hatte ich sowieso nicht. Falls neo3 keine Vertretung findet, könnte ich ein kleines Script basteln, das die Codes verteilt (auch zwecks Zeitlimit). Das würde dann aber erfordern, dass man mir (meinem Server) die Codes anvertrauen müsste oder jemand vertrauenswürdigerer eine entsprechende Plattform stellen müsste (Shell/Python/C/AutoIT oder PHP plus Mail mit Schnittstelle).


----------



## Wolf77 (21. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Update zur Lautstärke: Lag wirklich nur an der Displayfolie, hab die jetzt wieder unten und man kann bequem telefonieren


----------



## Ferengie (21. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Dazu sagen wir alle nix.... bzw. BRAVO!!111
Hol dir die Glasscheibe, die ist super und am einfachsten von allen Folien bisher aufzubringen..


----------



## MisterLaggy (21. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Ich kann die Vertretung übernehmen. Diese Rückseiten aus Holz von One Plus haben es mir angetan


----------



## yN4pst3r (21. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Neo3 ich fühle mit dir mit! Ich bin auch mitten in meiner Klausurenphase und permanent am lernen 
Damals in der Schule war alles besser: 1 Tag vor der Klausur anfangen zu lernen reichte meist aus für eine gute Note *seufz*


----------



## Preisi (21. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Ich möchte in die Liste aufgenommen werden!
 Ich würde dann auch 1-3 Invites wieder hier an andere Wartende weitergeben 

64GB Sandstone Black oder lieber noch die Kevlar-Variante, sobald sie verkauft wird


----------



## neo3 (22. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

@Phil-H: trage dich gleich ein
@MisterLaggy: Super, vielen Dank! Dann werde ich den Startpost dementsprechend ändern. Wir können uns ja dann noch mal kurz via PN unterhalten!
@yN4pst3r: Danke - gleichfalls dann  Und ja: Schule war schon sehr angenehm im Verlgeich... So im Nachhinein war das Abi echt ein Witz ^^
@Preisi: trage dich auch gleich ein!


----------



## hendrosch (22. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Und eine große Welle neue Invites rollt an.
Könnt ja einfach alle mal teilnehmen, weitergeben kann man den Invite immer noch wenn man ihn nicht braucht.
Forumsbeitrag (Teilnahmebedingungen etc.)
Teilnahme

Wie immer je mehr "entries" man hat desto höher die Gewinnchance. (praktisch 15 Lose im Lostopf statt nur einem mit dem man Gewinnt)
http://oneplus.net/de/summer-shots


----------



## Fear-None (23. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Ich möchte in die Liste aufgenommen werden!
*16GB Version.*

Geld ist vorhanden, PayPal auch.


----------



## MisterLaggy (23. August 2014)

Man benötigt übrigens nicht zwingend einen PayPal Account, die sogenannte PayPal-Gastzahlung reicht auch aus. Das ist im Prinzip ein Sepa Lastschrifteinzug. Hat bei mir problemlos funktioniert.


----------



## neo3 (23. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****



Fear-None schrieb:


> Ich möchte in die Liste aufgenommen werden!
> *16GB Version.*
> 
> Geld ist vorhanden, PayPal auch.



Bist drin. 



MisterLaggy schrieb:


> Man benötigt übrigens nicht zwingend einen PayPal Account, die sogenannte PayPal-Gastzahlung reicht auch aus. Das ist im Prinzip ein Sepa Lastschrifteinzug. Hat bei mir problemlos funktioniert.



Danke - gut zu wissen, dann trage ich das so mal in den Startpost ein!


----------



## 3elze3u3 (23. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

habe gerade alles beim summershotshare abgearbeitet.
vieleicht bringt es ein paar invites für unsere liste


----------



## neo3 (23. August 2014)

3elze3u3 schrieb:


> habe gerade alles beim summershotshare abgearbeitet.
> vieleicht bringt es ein paar invites für unsere liste



Ich ebenfalls 
Natürlich auch nur für euch


----------



## Preisi (24. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****



neo3 schrieb:


> Ich ebenfalls
> Natürlich auch nur für euch


Same here


----------



## 3elze3u3 (24. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

zeigt mal eure summershots !!!

dies hier ist meiner:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MisterLaggy (24. August 2014)

Ist zwar kein Summershot, aber wurde mit dem OPO aufgenommen (HDR). 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BeNoX (24. August 2014)

Hoffe mal ich krieg bei der Summershot Aktion nen Invite ab. Jedenfalls hier ist der Summershot mit dem ich auch Teilgenommen habe  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phil-H (24. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Bei mir war es die 64GB-Version


----------



## gh0st76 (25. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Ich möchte in die Liste aufgenommen werden!

Würde dann die 64er Version nehmen. 
Toll das sich einer hier die Mühe macht.


----------



## deeeennis (25. August 2014)

Ich wusste gar nicht dass es im pcghx auch eine invitekette gibt 

Btw: das warten lohnt sich wirklich  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo3 (25. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****



Phil-H schrieb:


> Bei mir war es die 64GB-Version


 
Bist drin.

Das war dann auch bis Ende nächster Woche meine letzte Amtshandlung hier. 

Sollte bis dahin etwas sein, bitte an MisterLaggy wenden! 
Falls alle Plätze der Liste abgearbeitet sein sollten, bitte bis dahin selbstständig organisieren - vielleicht einfach in einem neuen Thread!?


 @MisterLaggy:
Wenn etwas Dringendes ist, oder du noch Fragen hast, kannst du, dich per PN an mich wenden. Alles andere werde ich ignorieren. 

Ausnahme meinerseits: Ich bekomme ein Invite. Das gebe ich natürlich so schnell es geht weiter! 


Beste Grüße und bis in zwei Wochen,
neo3


----------



## Preisi (26. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****



neo3 schrieb:


> Falls alle Plätze der Liste abgearbeitet sein sollten


Schön wärs 

Dann viel Spaß im Urlaub, oder was auch immer 

MfG preisi


----------



## gh0st76 (26. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Danke fürs aufnehmen.  Wird Zeit das ich mein altes Smartphone in Rente schicke. Das Desire von mir hat auch schon bessere Tage gesehen.


----------



## Preisi (26. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Ratet mal, wer heute eine Einladung von oneplus erhalten hat!


----------



## BeNoX (26. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

So mich kann man auch aus der Liste entfernen, habe einen Invite. Woher ich den habe werdet ihr mir nie glauben...
Habe nach https://account.oneplus.net/invite/claim/ gegoogelt und den in irgenteinem estländischen Forum gefunden wo der vor über 11 Stunden gepostet wurde, hab den geclaimt und jetzt heißt es warten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


xD


----------



## uka (27. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Jo kannst mich auch entfernen, habe nen Invite von OnePlus. Ist übermorgen da laut OnePlus


----------



## DonRottweiler (27. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****



neo3 schrieb:


> Das war dann auch bis Ende nächster Woche meine letzte Amtshandlung hier.



Viel Erfolg bei den Klausuren


----------



## Lightfire (27. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Moinsen kann ich meine Einladung auch weiter geben? habe inzwischen schon die 2te bekommen aber bei näheren betrachten finde ich es für mich ein wenig zu GROß. Wer will meine neue Einladung haben


----------



## Kalmar (27. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

am besten an MisterLaggy schicken, der verteilt die Invites dann.


----------



## Truble187 (27. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Ich möchte in die Liste aufgenommen werden!

64gb Version

Danke


----------



## -H1N1- (27. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

@Lightfire: Kannst ihn gleich mir geben. Ich bin eh der Nächste in der Liste .

edit: Wann verfällt er, wir sollten uns vielleicht beeilen?


----------



## MisterLaggy (27. August 2014)

Laut neo sollen alle Invites an ihn und mich geschickt werden, steht ja alles im Startpost. Wie ihr bestimmt gemerkt hab, kann ich euch leider auch nicht aus der Liste streichen oder hinzufügen, aber ich wünsche euch schonmal viel Spaß mit eurem OPO.


----------



## -H1N1- (27. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Das war auch nicht ernst gemeint .


----------



## Preisi (27. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Hab anscheinend gestern noch gleich ne zweite Invite bekommen !? Schicke sie gleich an MisterLaggy weiter


----------



## MisterLaggy (27. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Hab sie grade an H1N1 geschickt


----------



## -H1N1- (27. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Hab sie grad eingelöst!

Top 

edit: Bin noch 2 Wochen im Urlaub. Weiß jemand, ob man das persönlich entgegen nehmen muß oder kann ich nen Zettel an die Tür machen lassen, dass das Paket bei den Nachbarn abgegeben werden soll?


----------



## hendrosch (27. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Sollte kein Problem sein wenn da jemand anderes annimmt. 
He nach den woher es kommt ists ein einfaches (Post) Paket/Päckchen oder ein DHL express Paket (ohne irgendwelche Zusatzleistungen)


----------



## MepMepWroam (27. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Schön zu sehen, dass hier so langsam bisschen Bewegung reinkommt. Ich hoffe das die Invites weiter so reinkommen 
Ein Lob geht auch an alle, die hier ihre Invites spenden.

Wenn keiner mehr die Liste mehr bearbeiten kann, wirds dann nicht früher oder später unübersichtlich wer jetzt schon hatte und wer nicht ?


----------



## DonRottweiler (27. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Hui, dann steh ich jetzt ja ganz ober in der Liste


----------



## Pickaxe (27. August 2014)

Hi ihr Lieben! Ich bin neu hier im Forum und finde die Idee der Kette bzw Liste super! 
Werde mich gleich in die Liste eintragen lassen, aber ich denke das geht nur am PC(wegen der Farbe?) 
Jurac aka .Pickaxe


----------



## MisterLaggy (27. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Ich kann ja für die Zeit von neos Abwesenheit eine temporäre Liste erstellen.


----------



## BeNoX (27. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Alle aus dem Thread könnten sich (theoretisch) ja auch hier einreihen:
https://forums.oneplus.net/threads/invitekette-deutschland-neu.85129/
^^


----------



## gh0st76 (28. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****



BeNoX schrieb:


> Alle aus dem Thread könnten sich (theoretisch) ja auch hier einreihen:
> https://forums.oneplus.net/threads/invitekette-deutschland-neu.85129/
> ^^


 
Da hatte ich mich auch angemeldet. Nur das mein Name in der Liste nicht auftaucht.


----------



## Preisi (28. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Oha, das ging wirklich schnell. Dienstag abend bestellt und heute ist es schon angekommen. Respekt 
Und ich muss sagen, alleine die Verpackung ist schon schick 
Muss jetzt erstmal meine Daten irgendwie transferieren, ohne das ganze doppelte und dreifache Kontaktchaos mitzunehmen 

MfG preisi


----------



## gh0st76 (28. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Glückwunsch. Bin schon kurz davor in einem US Shop die Internationale Version zu bestellen weil mein altes Smartphone mich nervt.


----------



## BeNoX (28. August 2014)

Preisi schrieb:


> Oha, das ging wirklich schnell. Dienstag abend bestellt und heute ist es schon angekommen. Respekt  Und ich muss sagen, alleine die Verpackung ist schon schick  Muss jetzt erstmal meine Daten irgendwie transferieren, ohne das ganze doppelte und dreifache Kontaktchaos mitzunehmen   MfG preisi


Auch Dienstag Abend bestellt aber bisher nichts da. Wie lange im Vorraus hast du die Versandbestätigung mit der Sendungsverfolgungsnummer bekommen? Bei mir steht immernoch "processing". Hoffe mal es kommt morgen.


----------



## Preisi (28. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Danke. Mein altes HTC Sensation XE ist schon auseinandergefallen  Hatte keine Lautstärke-Tasten mehr (naja, eig ist das ganze Case auseinandergefallen...) und meine 3(!!) Akkus - ja, ich hab mir Ersatz besorgt - haben nicht mehr wirklich lange ausgehalten, sodass ich immer mindestens mit nem zweiten Akku durch die Gegend gelaufen bin  Deswegen war ich auch alle paar Wochen am Neuinstallieren und ROM suchen, weil ich immer ein noch stromsparenderes und evtl nicht ganz so langsames Androidsystem gesucht hab


----------



## Truble187 (29. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Wie ist das mit der Garantie?
Was mache ich wenn z.B. das Glas bricht? Kann das dann 
wer reparieren wenn das Gerät so selten ist? Habt ihr das keine Angst?


----------



## Preisi (29. August 2014)

Es besteht die Möglichkeit, da Gerät beim Hersteller einzusenden (RMA). Und man hat anscheinend auch Garantie, wobei bei mir irgendwie diese "warranty card" nicht da war?! Außerdem ist es sehr unwahrscheinlich, dass das Glas bricht, weil Corning Gorilla Glass 3 

MfG preisi


----------



## yN4pst3r (29. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Ich habe einen Invite (vmtl. durch den Summer Contest) erhalten und kann somit aus der Liste gestrichen werden.
Sollte ich einen weiteren Invite erhalten, werde ich Ihn dieser Community zugute kommen lassen.

Greetings und vielen Dank an neo für sein Engagement


----------



## gh0st76 (29. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****



Preisi schrieb:


> Danke. Mein altes HTC Sensation XE ist schon auseinandergefallen  Hatte keine Lautstärke-Tasten mehr (naja, eig ist das ganze Case auseinandergefallen...) und meine 3(!!) Akkus - ja, ich hab mir Ersatz besorgt - haben nicht mehr wirklich lange ausgehalten, sodass ich immer mindestens mit nem zweiten Akku durch die Gegend gelaufen bin  Deswegen war ich auch alle paar Wochen am Neuinstallieren und ROM suchen, weil ich immer ein noch stromsparenderes und evtl nicht ganz so langsames Androidsystem gesucht hab


 
Ich hab noch ein HTC Desire.  Deswegen wird es wohl mal Zeit für was neues.  Aber das mit den Akkus kenn ich auch. Mein Handy sagt bei 40% Ladung schon Akku leer.


----------



## BeNoX (29. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Sooo es kam heute an 

imgur: the simple image sharer


----------



## Preisi (29. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Hübsche Lampe im letzten Bild 
Ne Spaß beiseite. Die Verpackung ist einfach nur genial, oder? 
Und wie ich sehe hast du auch keine warranty card, obwohl diese auf diesem Sticker auf der Schutzfolie erwähnt wird. mhmm, komisch :?
Wünsche viel Spaß damit
MfG preisi


----------



## MisterLaggy (29. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Eine quickstartguide und  sowas gibt es bei der Europäischen Version nicht.


----------



## 3elze3u3 (29. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

gratulation an alle one owner!!!


wie ist die aktuelle liste?


----------



## MisterLaggy (29. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

*Temporäre Liste (bis 10.9.14)*



 akt. Position | Nickname | Status 
(1) | PommesmannXXL | ausgesetzt
2 | DonRottweiler | wartend
(3) | rolex | ausgesetzt
4 | MepMepWroam | wartend
5 | baensch | wartend
6 | 3elze3u3 | wartend
7 | XCM_MCX | wartend
8 | Kalmar | wartend 
9 | Truble187 | wartend


----------



## 3elze3u3 (30. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

ein bekannter hatte mich gefrag ob ich eine ahnung hätte, warum er kein schutzglas von oneplus bestellen könne.

da ich selsbt noch keinen invite bekommen habe bin ich diesbezüglich leider überfragt.

nun stellt sich die frage was für alternativen er hat.

ich meine mich zu errinnern, das auf einer dieser 22 seiten jemand von uns ein schutzglas gepostet hatte.
meine fragen diesbezüglich sind:
 - taugt dieses schutzglas wirklich?
 - wo kann man dieses glas käuflich erwerben ?

wie immer danke im vorraus
Gruß


----------



## Ferengie (30. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Ja, Ja Amazon (Tempered Glass Hartglas Displayschutz für OnePlus One: Amazon.de: Elektronik)


----------



## Lt.Muuh (30. August 2014)

Anderes Smartphone gekauft.


----------



## Jistaaaa (31. August 2014)

**** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Wie sieht es mit den Leuten aus, die Ihr One bereits haben? Wie ist die Qualität des Handys? Probleme mit Ghosting oder gelblichem Bild? Insbesondere vom yellow band hört man ja öfter...

Würde gerne auch mit auf die Liste (64 GB Version).


----------



## MisterLaggy (31. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Bei mir ist nichts von einem yellow Band zu sehen, allerdings hatte ich schon Multitouch Probleme, d. h. Pinch to zoom funktioniert nicht.


----------



## DrDave (31. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****



MisterLaggy schrieb:


> Bei mir ist nichts von einem yellow Band zu sehen, allerdings hatte ich schon Multitouch Probleme, d. h. Pinch to zoom funktioniert nicht.


 
Bei mir auch kein yellow Band, Multitouch Probleme hatte ich nur anfangs mit der stock Rom/Kernel.


----------



## Preisi (31. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Hab mittlerweile Custom Recovery draufgemacht, die Root-Rechte und den Bootloader freigeschaltet. Alles läuft optimal.
Ich hab keinerlei Probleme mit dem OPO, sprich keinen gelben Streifen oder sonstige Multitouch-Probleme.
Nutze allerdings im Moment noch die 22R version, also die zu Beginn da war.
Hat einer mittlerweile eigentlich diese OTG-Funktion getestet? Hab leider noch keinen Adapter dafür, da der erst unterwegs ist.

MfG preisi


----------



## dsdenni (31. August 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Gute Neuigkeiten: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...ltlich-einladungssystem-wird-abgeschafft.html


----------



## -H1N1- (1. September 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Mein OPO ist ja nun bestellt und sollte nach meinem Urlaub in knapp 2 Wochen schon zu Hause auf mich warten. Mich würde noch interessieren, auf welchen Seiten Ihr euch einlest bzw. wo es dir ganzen ROM's etc. gibt?


----------



## hendrosch (1. September 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

OTG hab ich schon getestet. 
Mit USB Stick und USB Soundkarte (DAC und KhV) hat's prima geklappt. 
Achso meine Maus und Tastatur hat auch funktioniert. 
Damit tippt sich das dann echt schnell.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dsdenni (1. September 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****



-H1N1- schrieb:


> Mein OPO ist ja nun bestellt und sollte nach meinem Urlaub in knapp 2 Wochen schon zu Hause auf mich warten. Mich würde noch interessieren, auf welchen Seiten Ihr euch einlest bzw. wo es dir ganzen ROM's etc. gibt?


 
ONE Android Development - XDA Forum

Ist zwar auf Englisch, aber da gibt es das meiste


----------



## DrDave (1. September 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****



dsdenni schrieb:


> ONE Android Development - XDA Forum
> 
> Ist zwar auf Englisch, aber da gibt es das meiste



 Den original Tread aber nicht vergessen:
ONE Original Android Development - XDA Forum
Für mich ist XDA auch Anlaufstelle Nummer 1.

Aktuell läuft bei mir die ROM DroidKang V6.0 und die letzte AK Kernel Beta + ART.
Bin sehr zufrieden, alles flüssig ohne lags.
Bei manchen ROMs gibt es noch die Mod zum deaktivieren des scrolling caches, welches mMn einen spürbaren Unterschied macht, genauso die Nutzung von ART.
Aber ich schweife ab


----------



## 3elze3u3 (1. September 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

ach wiso denn abschwiefen.
genau diese infos sind interesant!!!

wenn du dazu noch ein paar links hättest wäre es perfekt


----------



## DonRottweiler (1. September 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Na, wenn das OPO ab nächstem Monat freiverkäuflich seien sollte, ich gehe ich mal nicht davon aus, dass die vorher noch groß Einladungen raushauen.


----------



## -H1N1- (1. September 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Vom "frei verkäuflich" ist Oneplus ja schon wieder zurück gerudert und sagt nun, dass es vorbestellbar sein wird.

Danke euch für den Link. Ich freue mich schon sehr auf das OPO.

btw: Welche Art von SIM-Karte brauche ich dann und kann jemand eine LTE Prepaid Karte empfehlen?


----------



## MisterLaggy (1. September 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Du brauchst auf jedenfall eine micro sim.


----------



## Preisi (1. September 2014)

Also ich hab ja meine normale SIM-Karte, eine dieser Schablonen zum downloaden und ne Schere genommen. Hat auch ganz gut geklappt


----------



## trigger831 (2. September 2014)

-H1N1- schrieb:


> btw: Welche Art von SIM-Karte brauche ich dann und kann jemand eine LTE Prepaid Karte empfehlen?



Ich habe jetzt die congstar 500 MB sowie 1gb ausprobiert und bin nicht enttäuscht worden.


----------



## Jistaaaa (3. September 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

So, habe mir gestern Abend das One über topresellerstore.it geholt. Mit Gutscheincode aus dem Netz 370 Öcken. Mein altes S1 macht einfach nicht mehr mit, daher möchte ich nicht mehr warten. Daran, dass ab Oktober vorbestellt werden kann, glaub ich auch nicht (und vor allem VORBESTELLT - wer weiß wann das Gerät dann tatsächlich ankommt). Hab auch gelesen dass 1+ momentan wohl weniger Invites rausgibt.

Als vorraussichtliches Lieferdatum nennt fedex den nächsten Montag. Bin mal gespannt obs füher oder später wird.

Edit:
Ist heute angekommen. Das One ist klasse. Super verarbeitet. Leider mit Gelbstich am unteren Rand, dieser scheint aber mit der Zeit zu verschwinden. Bin froh die 70 Öcken mehr ausgegeben zu haben anstatt noch ewig warten zu müssen.

Invite hat sich damit erledigt


----------



## der_Herbert (6. September 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Ich möchte in die Liste aufgenommen werden!


----------



## Br3vstar (6. September 2014)

Hallo,

Ich möchte auch aufgenommen werden, bitte.

Danke


----------



## mrfloppy (6. September 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Thread ist jetzt über en Monat am laufen und ich glaube bisher nur ein invite. Spricht zur Zeit eigentlich nichts für das gerät . ist ja ein schlechter Scherz , man mus ja fast betteln bei der Firma .
Das soll sich lohnen im Gegensatz zu anderen Herstellern ?


----------



## MisterLaggy (6. September 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Es werden halt im Moment sehr wenige Invites raus gegeben, weil nächsten Monat der freie Verkauf/Vorbestellung kommt. Ich hab mein OPO auch schon etwas länger und noch keinen Invite bekommen.


----------



## omgfck12 (7. September 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Ich möchte ebenfalls in die Liste aufgenommen werden.
Edit: 64gb Version


----------



## neo3 (9. September 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

So, ich bin wieder da... werde mir morgen die Liste anschauen und aktualisieren. 

Schade, dass bislang erst so wenig passiert ist. Ich habe auch noch keine Share-Invites erhalten  

Drücke euch die Daumen, dass hier noch was kommt oder dass es mit den Vorbestellungen dann zügiger geht!!!


----------



## Savant2k14 (9. September 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Hallo Leute,

scheinbar ist es noch nicht durchgedrungen, oder ich bin einer Fehlinformation aufgesessen. OnePlus hat bestätigt, dass sie eigentlich im September mit dem freien Verkauf des One beginnen wollten, dies aber aufgrund irgendwelcher Schwierigkeiten nicht geklappt hat. Als neuer "Verkaufsstart" ist der Oktober angesagt worden.

Zufällig habe ich auf eFox gesehen, dass die bereits das Gerät in ihrem Shop führen. Über Verfügbarkeiten oder Wartezeiten kann ich allerdings nichts sagen.

Einfach mal selbst anfragen oder nachgucken.

PS: Ich habe mein One vor einigen Tagen bekommen (per Invite). Habe es aber an einen guten Kumpel abgetreten, dessen Samsung Note 3 die Grätsche gemacht hatte. Ich warte nun einfach den offiziellen Verkaufsstart ab und hol es mir dann zu Weihnachten.


----------



## neo3 (10. September 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Also bei efox gibts das Gerät schon länger! Der Preis ist mit 349€ mit Versand aus DE nur etwas geringer als zu Beginn (380€)... 

Und in allen News, die ich so gelesen habe, ging es immer nur um Vorbestellungen! Was dann bedeutet, dass direkt mal einige zigtausend Bestellungen reinkommen, die dann der Reihenfolge nach abgearbeitet werden. Wie schnell das dann geht, kann natürlich noch niemand sagen... bin aber gespannt, wie es dann läuft.
Bis es soweit ist, sind Invites sicherlich noch die sicherere - wenn auch unwahrscheinlichere - Möglichkeit, das OPO schnell zu bekommen...

Die Liste(n) ist jetzt aktualisiert. An alle, die drin stehen (wollen): Bitte schaut mal alle drüber, ob  es so stimmt  und gebt mir Bescheid, wenn ich etwas übersehen habe! Ansonsten arbeite ich die Liste dann so ab, falls Invites kommen!


----------



## -H1N1- (15. September 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

So, seit Samstag vom Urlaub zurück und gleich das OPO ausgepackt.
Es ist wirklich ein scharfes Gerät und ich freue mich jetzt, mich mit der Materie auseinander zu setzen.
Vielen Dank an dieser Stelle an ALLE Beteiligten.


----------



## MisterLaggy (15. September 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Mal eine Frage an die Leute, die ihr OPO schon haben: Hattet ihr schon Probleme mit dem Touchscreen (sowohl Pinch-to-zoom als auch normales Tippen)? Bei mir gab es das , allerdings selten. Wenn das nach dem nächsten Update nicht weg ist (vermute Software Fehler) schick ich es mal ein.


----------



## -H1N1- (15. September 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Ich konnte bis jetzt noch nichts feststellen, läuft alles super.


----------



## neo3 (15. September 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

@ -H1N1-
Dann mal viel Spaß mit dem Gerät  
Kannst ja mal berichten, wenn du ein bisschen damit rumgespielt hast 

@MisterLaggy:
Ich meine ein zwei mal etwas beim schnellen Tippen wahrgenommen zu haben. Aber das kann auch an mir selbst in Verbindung mit dem Wissen, dass es Probleme gibt, liegen. Ansonsten funktioniert alles super. 
Ich habe nur manchmal Probleme beim douple tap 2 wake ... das erkennt er nicht immer zuverlässig. 
Auch wenn ich das Gerät auf Tisch / Sofa / ... lege, erkennt es bei mir problemlos >= 6 Finger und nicht wie bei manchen nur 2...


----------



## DrDave (15. September 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****



MisterLaggy schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage an die Leute, die ihr OPO schon haben: Hattet ihr schon Probleme mit dem Touchscreen (sowohl Pinch-to-zoom als auch normales Tippen)? Bei mir gab es das , allerdings selten. Wenn das nach dem nächsten Update nicht weg ist (vermute Software Fehler) schick ich es mal ein.


 
Jop hatte schon beides, dass bei Pinch to Zoom diverse Apps "verrückt" gespielt haben.
Hat sich aber bei mir wieder gelegt.
Ja die Touchprobleme sind Software bedingt, es kommt aktuell alle paar Wochen eine neue Touchscreenfirmware.
Da ich diverse Customroms nutze, kann ich nicht sagen wie schnell das originale CM11S mit den neuen Touchfirmwares geupdated wird.
Deshalb wird dir auch mMn das einschicken nichts bringen.
Das letzte Update ist wohl von Ende letzter Woche und schon in mehreren Customkernel integriert.
Da aber auch die Rom angepasst werden muss, kann es in Verbindung mit neuem Kernel und alter Rom zu Grafikfehlern kommen.


----------



## MisterLaggy (15. September 2014)

Pinch to zoom hat bei mir nur einmal nicht funktioniert. Normales Tippen streikt immer mal wieder, bisher hat einmal Bildschirm aus und wieder an gereicht, um das Problem zu beheben.


----------



## DrDave (15. September 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Ansonsten mal mit einer Multitouch Testapp schauen ob alle 10 Finger erkannt werden.
Wenn es Probleme gibt, werden meist aber nichtmal 2 Finger erkannt.
Wie äußert sich das streiken? Tippt nicht? Tippt nicht genau und schreibt somit andere Buchstaben?


----------



## MisterLaggy (15. September 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Wenn es streikt reagiert es überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Paradoxium (15. September 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Ich möchte in die Liste aufgenommen werden!

Welche Version ist mir egal. Würde zwei Invites wieder hier weitergeben, mit dem anderen nochmal eins kaufen und dann nochmal zwei Invites weitergeben.


----------



## neo3 (15. September 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Bist drin @ Paradoxium


----------



## BL4CK_92 (16. September 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Würde mich auch gerne in die Liste eintragen lassen, 64gb Version


----------



## neo3 (16. September 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

bist auch drin!


----------



## deeeennis (17. September 2014)

Leute ich habe für euch ein Invite abzugeben! Ist jedoch nur heute gültig, also wer am schnellsten mit den PNs ist bekommt es


----------



## Kalmar (17. September 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Ich war am schnellsten . Invite ist geclaimt.
Vielen Dank an deeeenis. Ich kann also aus der Liste gestrichen werden.


----------



## neo3 (17. September 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Dann erst mal Glückwunsch  @ Kalmar 

Aber auch wenn es "nur" einen Tag gültig ist, sollte es eigentlich an mich gehen! Finde das den Leuten in der Liste gegenüber am fairsten. Ich bin ja jetzt wieder immer zu erreichen.

Trotzdem vielen Dank, dass du es hier im Thread geteilt hast!


----------



## deeeennis (17. September 2014)

Da das Invite von mir kommt (der nicht in die Gruppe gehört) und wirklich eine hohe Dringlichkeit bestand dass es sofort geclaimt wird, finde ich es fair dass es an den ersten ging der sich gemeldet hat.
Klar, andere warten schon länger, aber ihr werdet das Handy bestimmt zeitnah bekommen


----------



## trigger831 (18. September 2014)

deeeennis schrieb:


> Da das Invite von mir kommt (der nicht in die Gruppe gehört) und wirklich eine hohe Dringlichkeit bestand dass es sofort geclaimt wird, finde ich es fair dass es an den ersten ging der sich gemeldet hat.
> Klar, andere warten schon länger, aber ihr werdet das Handy bestimmt zeitnah bekommen



Da musste ich doch etwas schmunzeln. Zeitnah ist gut. Man sieht ja, das es sich ziemlich in die Länge zieht. Naja, die Vorbestellung mal abwarten.


----------



## deeeennis (18. September 2014)

Im Forum(OP-Forum) geben doch so viele ihre shareable Invites ab, so schwierig ist es nicht mehr an ein Invite zu kommen, ich weiss noch als ich danach gesucht habe, da wurden die wenigen Leute mit Invite regelrecht verehrt


----------



## neo3 (18. September 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Also ich habe ne ganze Weile in dem OP-Forum probiert eines zu bekommen - erfolglos.
Ich war so bei Membernummer 150k rum ... da war es ganz schlimm!


----------



## deeeennis (18. September 2014)

Ich bin ca. Member Nummer 60k, und hatte das Glück der besten deutschen Invitekette beigetreten zu sein  aumen:


----------



## MisterLaggy (19. September 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Grade 3 Invites bekommen, schicke sie gleich an neo!


----------



## neo3 (19. September 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

sind da und gehen direkt raus! 

... und schon verschickt


----------



## DonRottweiler (19. September 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

und schon einen bekommen und bestellt. Vielen lieben Dank euch beiden.

Da soll mal einer sagen dass wir hier nicht schnell sind.


----------



## MepMepWroam (19. September 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Ich bedanke mich an der Stelle direkt beim Spender der Invites, hatte nicht mehr damit gerechnet^^

Direkt bestellt, in 3 Tagen solls angeblich da sein.


----------



## MisterLaggy (19. September 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Kein Problem


----------



## baensch (19. September 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

@MisterLaggy:
Vielen Dank für den Invite !!!!!!! Freu mich riesieg grad.
Habs auch dierekt bestellt.
Das versüßt mir grad den Urlaub hier XD. Wie lange habt ihr so im schnitt aufs versenden gewartet ?
Gruß Baensch


----------



## MisterLaggy (19. September 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

2 Tage


----------



## neo3 (19. September 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Versandt wurde es bei mir nach 2 Tagen, sprich:

Donnerstag Mittag bestellt und es wäre Montag da gewesen, wenn DHL es von Frankfurt nicht erst noch mal nach Hamburg und dann wieder nach Frankfurt geschickt hätte, um es mir ca. 30km entfernt von Frankfurt zuzustellen ^^


----------



## Preisi (19. September 2014)

Hatte damals Dienstag bestellt und am Donnerstag war das Schmuckstück schon da


----------



## Klarostorix (22. September 2014)

Habe noch 2 Invites, sind nur noch wenige Stunden gültig, wenn überhaupt. Wer zuerst kommt, mahlt zuerst, also PN an mich


----------



## Klarostorix (22. September 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Einer noch da.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (22. September 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

JOp der andere ging an mich, könnt mich also von der Liste nehmen.

Gruß.


----------



## neo3 (22. September 2014)

Sehr schön. Ich habe heute auch meine drei bekommen... Werde die später verteilen wenn ich zu Hause bin


----------



## DonRottweiler (22. September 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Hey cool, Glückwunsch an die neu eingeladenen

Meine Bestellung ist seit heute processing


----------



## neo3 (22. September 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Sodele, meine drei Invites sind raus an 

3elze3u3
XCM_MCX
gh0st76



Damit warten aus der regulären Liste noch 4 von 23 Leuten auf ein OPO 
Auch wenn nicht alle Invites aus dem Forum kamen und schon über 1,5 Monate rum sind, ist das meiner Meinung nach doch eine recht gute Bilanz! 
Hoffen wir mal, dass in den nächsten Tagen noch ein paar mehr eintrudeln


----------



## m4soN (22. September 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Ich möchte in die Liste aufgenommen werden!


----------



## neo3 (22. September 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****



m4soN schrieb:


> Ich möchte in die Liste aufgenommen werden!


 
Bist drin


----------



## DonRottweiler (22. September 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Also, ich finde ja, dass der Threat würdig ist mal auf der main angepinnt zu werden.
Vielleicht kommen dann noch ein paar mehr dazu. Sonst wissen wir ja bald nicht mehr wohin mit den invites.

Wer weiß obs denn nächsten Monat tatsächlich so zu haben ist.


----------



## XCM_MCX (22. September 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Hi,

da ich wie ich neo3 soeben mitgeteilt habe, durch ein Facebook-Gewinnspiel schon seit einer guten Woche stolzer OPO Besitzer bin, habe ich noch eine Frage zum Gerät an alle Besitzer des Oneplus One:

Mein Oneplus One läuft flüssig und eigentlich auch stabil, aber ich Standby Modus startet es immer mal wieder neu bzw. stürzt ab habt ihr das Problem auch...? Ich denke, dass es sich hier um einen Software-Fehler handelt, wie seht ihr das?

Wäre super, wenn ihr kurz schreiben könnt, ob das Problem bei euch auch auftritt oder was der Grund dafür sein könnte bzw. ob ich mir deshalb Sorgen machen muss, dass es an der Hardware liegt... 
Danke


----------



## Klarostorix (22. September 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Habe keinerlei Probleme mit Abstürzen oder Neutstarts.


----------



## Klarostorix (22. September 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Ein Invite immer noch übrig


----------



## m4soN (22. September 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Ich "muss" mich tatsächlich schon direkt wieder austragen lassen. Hab gerade mit sau viel Glück den letzten Key in einem Chatgewinnspiel abgegriffen


----------



## neo3 (22. September 2014)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Ein Invite immer noch übrig



Wenn ihn so keiner nimmt, schick ihn mir und ich gebe ihn in der Liste weiter 

@lles andere: morgen


----------



## Klarostorix (22. September 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Naja, der läuft morgen früh ab...


----------



## Q-Pit (23. September 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Hab vor einigen Tagen meine Share Invites erhalten. Zum Glück hab ichs heute noch rechtzeitig gesehn, da die Dinger morgen ablaufen. 

PN an neo ist raus


----------



## neo3 (23. September 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

werden gleich verteilt... 
*edit*
Da die Dinger nur noch bis morgen gültig sind, werde ich sie ab 18 Uhr weiter verteilen, wenn die drei die sie bekommen haben, sie nicht geclaimt haben. Ich möchte nämlich nicht, dass sie verfallen!


----------



## neo3 (23. September 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****



XCM_MCX schrieb:


> Mein Oneplus One läuft flüssig und eigentlich auch stabil, aber ich Standby Modus startet es immer mal wieder neu bzw. stürzt ab habt ihr das Problem auch...? Ich denke, dass es sich hier um einen Software-Fehler handelt, wie seht ihr das?



Hi,

also ungewollte Neustarts hatte ich bislang gar keine.

Welche Firmware hast du denn drauf? Hast du bis zur 33R alle Updates gemacht? 

Falls es zu sehr nervt:
Hast du schon sehr viel am Phone eingestellt? Ansonsten wäre das erste, was ich testen würde, ein komplettes Werksreset. 

VG,
neo3


----------



## Nils_93 (23. September 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Aaaaaaaaaaaaachtung, Invite zu vergeben. First come first serve: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/verkaeufe/354329-verschenke-oneplus-one-64gb-invite.html


----------



## neo3 (24. September 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

DA die hier noch nicht geclaimt wurden:

https://account.oneplus.net/invite/claim/ET7G-R3CL-NHDW-QNBT

https://account.oneplus.net/invite/claim/AJQY-HDHA-1C4R-LXHK

first come first OPO


----------



## hendrosch (24. September 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Ist nicht mehr so lange gültig also mal direkt hier: https://account.oneplus.net/invite/claim/LPJ3-B1ID-KJHT-YN6E


----------



## uka (25. September 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****



hendrosch schrieb:


> Ist nicht mehr so lange gültig also mal direkt hier: https://account.oneplus.net/invite/claim/LPJ3-B1ID-KJHT-YN6E


 
Ich habe mal für meine Freundin ein 2tes geholt - danke an dich (auch von Ihr)


----------



## DonRottweiler (25. September 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

meins ist gerade gekommen 
Danke nochmal


----------



## -H1N1- (25. September 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Meine 3 Invites stehen ja noch aus. Nun wollte ich wissen, ob die hier noch benötigt werden?


----------



## neo3 (25. September 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Dann viel Spaß beim Einrichten @Don 
Bin gespannt, was du zu berichten hast 

@-H1N1-: Danke, aber momentan werden die nicht gebraucht! Zur Zeit sind alle aus der Liste versorgt. Von denjenigen, die sich extra hier im Forum angemeldet haben (untere Liste), habe ich keine Rückmeldung. Daher werde ich die Kette auch demnächst beenden. Invites oder Invite-Anfragen können dann direkt hier gepostet werden. 

Wir könnten dann ja einen neuen Thread mit Diskussionen zum OPO beginnen, wenn ihr möchtet


----------



## -H1N1- (25. September 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Ein OPO Thread wäre auf jeden Fall sinnvoll .


----------



## MepMepWroam (25. September 2014)

Habe meins heute morgen auch bekommen. Soweit alles Super, konnte es allerdings nicht fertig einrichten da ich meine SIM Karte noch zurecht scheiden muss. Wenn man es mal ne Weile in der Hand hatte, gewöhnt man sich erstaunlich schnell ab die Größe. Mein iphone kommt mir jetzt schon winzig vor.


----------



## neo3 (25. September 2014)

Pass beim Zuschneiden aber auf. Das kann beim OPO Probleme machen... Schau mal in das FAQ auf deren Homepage... Evtl lieber ne neue besorgen?!


----------



## DonRottweiler (25. September 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Erste Eindruck ist schonmal klasse. Sehr schön verarbeitet und gar nicht soo viel größer als mein S3.

Wenn hier jetzt alle bedient sind mit invites und noch wer einen über hat, könnte ich noch einen für einen Freund gebrauchen.
Könnt mir gern auch eine PN schreiben.


----------



## MepMepWroam (25. September 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Zuschneiden hat erstaunlich gut geklappt, kann jetzt das OPO in vollem Umfang benutzen. Muss mich aber erstmal an Android gewöhnen^^


----------



## baensch (25. September 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Sooo hab meins auch heute bekommen und schon eingerichtet ich bin bis jetzt begeistert. Hab meine sim auch zugeschnitten hat wunderbar geklappt. Aber ich würde auch empfehlen wenn man kann eine neue sim zu besorgen. Ich habe schon mal eine zerschnitten und nur wirklich einmal en hundertstel weg gefeilt und sie war hin.


----------



## neo3 (26. September 2014)

*AW: *** OnePlus One Invite-Kette ****

Da nun alle aus der Liste versorgt sind und ich keine weiteren Rückmeldungen erhalten habe, erkläre ich die Invite-Kette hiermit als erfolgreich beendet 

Damit wir uns aber weiter über das OPO unterhalten können und es nicht zu unübersichtlich wird, können wir hier:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...762-oneplus-one-diskussionen.html#post6823086

weiter diskutieren 

Auch weitere Invites können dann dort direkt verteilt werden! 


Beste Grüße und *vielen Dank* an alle, die mich hier durch Invites und hilfreiche Beiträge unterstützt haben!!!
neo3


----------



## D@rk (10. Oktober 2014)

hätte noch jemand einen Key für mich?!


----------

